# Showcase your 3D Animation & artwork



## gxsaurav (May 24, 2005)

Just wanted to share this, I just started 3D Studio Max 7 in my insti, so far only one class, & basic info only, what are primitives, how to make them etc, but I went a bit far myself & learned Vertex & Edit Poly, along with Meshmotth modifier, not too much, just begining, I have made something I would like to share, let me know how it is, first is a pic of the temple static & other is the rendered movie of the Animation, only 42 KB, so anyone can download & play with quicktime

Camera View with global lights, no lights added by me

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/max/art1.jpg

Download the animation 
*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/max/art1.zip


----------



## h4xbox (May 24, 2005)

If u want a ebook for 3ds max7 pm me.


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

Good start  
There shud b a separate sexion 4 GFX related stuffs...


----------



## shwetanshu (May 24, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> Good start
> There shud b a separate sexion 4 GFX related stuffs...


Seperate section for member worx is much more needed, wat say???
Anyways gr8 work dood


----------



## escape7 (May 24, 2005)

blitzkreig


----------



## cheetah (May 24, 2005)

hello gx can u tell me which institute ur studying in???

I recently completed 12th and wanna do something in multimedia. Can u guide???

Other guys also plz suggest......Is it good to do a 1 yr diploma in Arena-Multimedia or Maya Cinematics...

What after dat???? I am really stuckkk ...suggestions will be appreciated...


----------



## h4xbox (May 24, 2005)

Cheetah...arena multimedia course on maya wont teach u everything. Only the basics perhaps some intermediate topics.
To work like expert grab a copy of the gnomon workshop cd/dvd legally ?? yes legally. Order legally and  watch the video tut in wmp/divx player and become elite.


----------



## cheetah (May 24, 2005)

I guess u dont know anything and i have asked Saurav and other multimedia professionals.

*Reply Awaited Saurav....*


----------



## King_Niral (May 24, 2005)

Its nice for a beginner !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 24, 2005)

Wow, the responce is overwhelming, thank U guys

Cheetah, I m doing ADIM course from Arena Multimedia, & yes Arena only teaches U about 90% of Max or Maya, U have to find a few things yourself

I will try for the Video tutorial, legally if required

---------------------------------------------
Star Wars :Revenge of the sith is so good, do watch it


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 24, 2005)

I mastered Amapi 3d once... Just like photoshop.. Here is a small remain of the things I made outta it...

*img190.echo.cx/img190/9397/amapi0rg.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2005)

wow, nikhil, that is dam good, I wonder when I will make such art, transparent ball & that pen, yaar tu mjhe mil ja aur kuch extra classes de do


----------



## sunnydiv (May 25, 2005)

wow nikhil its clear 

u got a lot of balls


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 25, 2005)

Actually once you use Amapi 3d you will get to know how easy it is to model objects in it.... (it's as easy as playing with clay)

Even digit(ch!p) rated it 5/5 for modelling fetures...

Also the effects like glass, refraction and reflection are much easier to apply in Amapi that 3DSMAX....

I have deleted amapi now and I'm still sorry for it... Coz as it turns out that Amapi is dead now.... It has been replaced by amapi pro which is a totally different thing...


----------



## cheetah (May 25, 2005)

Gr8 Nikhil.....I  have never known about that hidden talent u have....I thought ur only gud at photoshop.....I am ur fan buddy, From today....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 28, 2005)

Well, I just learned the Material Editor by myself,so it's still in beta learning, but I added some texture the Model, have a look,

EDIT : Image removed


I got a problem, I think I presed somekey or changed some seting which I don't remember, but when I click on any object it changes to wireframe mode as long as the mouse button is clicked, how to solve this


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

Exxcellent work.............wish i had the time to take up animation as well. know of a good book which can help me in self-learning. maybe a "Animation for Dummies or something.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2005)

Hmm, I have learned more of the material editor, I found a tutorial for creating a gold material & with that as reference I made my own Alumunium Material

& another tutorial for glass, now I know about 50% of material editor, Blinn, Metal & Phong

I made something, initially I was going to make the Lord of the ring, but I didn't found any proper tutorial teaching lightning basics, so I skipped it & came up with this, the legs for the table are not allised, but are jaggy cos U r watching a refracted body of it through the glass

Optimisation, if done nicely can result in really fast rendering

*img277.echo.cx/img277/5735/ringtable8wm.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 30, 2005)

WOW MAN!

The glass effect is so cool.....

Can you please post the max file... Because I'm working my a55 off to get the glass effect... But I always fail...

BTW which site did you find for these kewl effects??!!


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2005)

This one is better..


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2005)

Well, I found the tutorials from the best site of all google.com

3Dnuts.com, xidium3d.com etc

I updated the glass table, the base plane, was initially a red color carpet, but I thought Y not marble floor, so I took my phone, snapped a pic of my room floor & placed it as a diffuse map, & came up with this new one, also created a Wood table, which defies all laws of physics, as it has heavy alumunium legs, so no one can lift it

Glass Table with Marble ground

*img222.echo.cx/img222/9801/rng2be.th.jpg

Wood Table

*img191.echo.cx/img191/9074/wt5wy.th.jpg

Can somebady plz tell me how to export the materials I have used in a scene as a material library, so that I can use it in other scenes, I don't know it yet, so I m providing the whole Max scene, just open this & open material editor to see the various materials created, the base material might ask for a marble bitmap

Here is the Mat Library, 6 KB


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 30, 2005)

Absolutely superb gx, just awesome
I'm a little interested in 3dsmax, but I'm not going anywhere to learn
Can u or anyone on this forum suggest some good tutorials which start with the absolute basics of 3dsmax 7 and progress further?
I've no experience with 3dsmanx whatsoever, but do have some experience with Photoshop and PSP
Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2005)

I recommend that U join a Institution which teaches Animation, but more then that, what is required is that U should be devoted for it, don't learn Animation just because everyone is learning, learn it because U want to do something in it, make a carrier in it,

U can learn the hard way, search for various tutorials on the net or buy a book for 3Ds Max

I have found a way to save my material as a material library, so I m removing the table for downloading & updating the link with the material library, just save it to your max\materials folder

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/max/gxmat1.zip


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 30, 2005)

Can you export it to .3ds format?

coz I don't think I have the same version as you..

I am getting problems opening the file....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2005)

Well, I just started leering polygon editing, now since I got my 2nd sem exam date, I m quitting Max for a few days, this scene is still under construction, I m going to add a table lamp in it & proper chess pawns, but that later, right now I m going back to read premiere, Director & Sound Forge

*img82.echo.cx/img82/993/scene5ue.th.jpg

Everything in this scene is made by my, except for the Chairs, although I added the metal material on it. The pawn is made by reading a tutorial & applying the gx gold material found in he material library posted above, the legs of the table are like an example of Polygon editing, the chess board surface texture was given with max, the texture of the table is taken by the pic of my own room table by my phone, also the wall has the real texture of my room wall

So, until I come back, think of a lot of ideas of what could be added, but think simple, don't think of adding a human figure, thatâ€™s too hard for me now, when I only know about 10% of polygon editing


----------



## cooljeba (May 31, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> wow nikhil its clear
> 
> u got a lot of balls


rofl

ya i tried amapi too it's good I made some dice with it using the tutorial. You guys can try it out. I think once digit (was chip) gave the full version of amapi.

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 31, 2005)

BTW I have found out that Amapi 3d now comes by the name of Amapi Pro...

www.eovia.com

It great as usual.... But they have removed the ability to edit textures.... So it's basic purpose is modelling only..

Plus it only exports in 3ds format which for some reason doesn't open  very well in 3Ds...


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 2, 2005)

GX........these are really cool man.Will u provide any good links for tuts.
Some other cool pics:
*www.e-frontier.com/article/articleview/1107/1/303?sbss=303


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2005)

not a compleate release, but I m releasing an intermidiate render of my scene, in the end, the robot made by Abhitjit_T will be sitting on one of the chairs & there will be wine in the bottle & glass, I managed to make the bottle & the glass, consider this as just a rough page

*img92.echo.cx/img92/2248/scene9wz.th.jpg

can anyone refer me to a few tutorials for mesh editing, I need the basics, like the terminology etc


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm, I have learned curve editing via Splines & Nurbes Curvs, & made my own chess King & elephant pawn, the old rook was made with a tutorial, & I have also made that Bottle & flower pot, although the flower was given in max

I would say it's v1.3 of my work, the robot will be added later now

*img107.echo.cx/img107/2438/scene4jb.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 7, 2005)

Something done in 30 mins, with Loft, Lattice, i was just practising & came up with this, the pot is made by me while the foliage is given with 3D Max

*img104.echo.cx/img104/2962/fpot4tr.th.jpg

The material is a modified form of GX Gold

Also, I m updating the scene with the pot in it

*img232.echo.cx/img232/8108/scene2jk.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2005)

Yahoo, since my exams postponed, I started making artwork again in 3Ds Max, I was making a rest chair like they have on the beaches, but then decided to make the whole beach scene, so I made the umbrella with NURBS & Lathe, the chair with cylinders & box, added Mesh smooth to the box which is now the chair, made rocks with noise given on spheres & with a diffuse & bump map given with Max, the sky background is also given in Max along with the trees, so the only things I made was the chair, rocks & umbrella, 

The texture for umbrella was made in Photoshop, just some kid like colors mapped by UVW map modifier

so, what do U think, the file shown here is actually 1024X768, I made it a wallpaper, but tell me how is it & what else I can add to it,

*img167.echo.cx/img167/3964/beach9ip.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 16, 2005)

Whoah !
That is a great render man!

You are awesome....


----------



## Kannan (Jun 16, 2005)

Great work GX. *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/happy/clap.gif
What version of 3DS MAX did u use ? *members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/confused/g.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2005)

3D Studio Max 7 SP1 with a few 3rd party plugins


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2005)

Just some modification, to make it look more realistic I added lights to, just on my own, & came up with a sun light like look, so it's now a sunny beach with a umbrella, chair & table, & next I m going to add glass of wine to it. Also the umbrella is now a bit transparent, just like the real beach umbrella

*img275.echo.cx/img275/4056/beach9cf.th.jpg


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jun 18, 2005)

lol
Sikhaya kisne hai .......
NIKHIL took lessons from me on how to aearch for the software lol I was the one who took him to NAZA remember buddy !

Anyways really cool stuff in here by both GX and Nik !
GREAT WORK  !!!!

LUCKNOWITES ARE COOL IN DESIGNING !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm,  just a slight update, added the Wine Bottle & glass, I m learning the UVW mapping so will also be adding a label to the bottle,

*img154.echo.cx/img154/7059/scene1ww.th.jpg

*img283.echo.cx/img283/978/bottle8ga.th.jpg


----------



## gauravnawani (Jun 24, 2005)

Gxsaurav you seem to be progressing fine. Keep it up.

At one time I also wanted to learn from the instutions like Arena and all, but gave up as at that time I couldnt justify the money as it did not fit into my bill.

At that time my brother gave me a free working version of blender www.blender.org and since it was also available for Linux I started to experiment with it myself and learned a few things along the way.

Since its release as an OSS product a year or so back, Blender have been growing in features at incredile pace, it have now become a very strong tool for learning and doing 3d modeling and animation especially for the begginers as it is ver powerful allow very good animation capabiites, have hos of other industry standard features and costs nothing.

There is a very strong, vibrant and growing community of blender at www.elysiun.com If some of you guys want to learn blender you can become members there and start learning. I go by the name of varuag over there. Alternatively you can post your queries to me also.

For the beginners and intermediate level users you can find some tutorials and other materials for download at my site. 
*www.geocities.com/gauravnawani

-Gaurav


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2005)

I jut updated the beach scene with the bottle having a label & my logo on it

*img167.echo.cx/img167/3964/beach9ip.th.jpg

The bottle is labeled by simply labeling the polygons, it's the easiest way to do it, that y it's not perfect & clear but still it shows what it was meant to be

*img128.echo.cx/img128/3773/bottle8nx.th.jpg


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice going gx, I'm also prgressing nicely, just not showing my stuff here!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 28, 2005)

whats the problem in showing, your stuff, I say even U show what u r making


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jun 29, 2005)

Hard pressed for time, and will take quite some time to upload the animation videos, but now that ur saying, i'll try to show some of it soon


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2005)

Animation video, cool, I m still doing static sceans

One advice, for all the good old dial up users like me, plz encode it to DivX 6 at 320X240 with 256 kbps bitrate, that will be enough & make the background white, it will render fast


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jun 29, 2005)

hehe, but that will mean re-rendering of some videos, and some of my animations took abt 7 hrs to render at 320*240(avi format)
So, I'll just post only the static scenes for now, and will try to do something abt the videos later
BTW, I'm learning everything from 3ds max 7 Bible, which is an excellent book for 3ds max


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2005)

since my home is under renovation, I made a replica of my room, as it is right now, not of a lot of things there, it's made in such a way that I m sitting on the opposite direction & the place where the chair is in the scene, computer used to be, & right now there is no color on my walls, just cement

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/2598/room2ao.th.jpg


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey!
Modelling ur room!!Now theres an idea!!
Furniture should be quite easy to make. I'm going to try it next
Thanks for the idea mate
Did u make the door manually or used the inbuilt one?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2005)

I made the door myself, first a box the exturded a few polygons at the front & then applied meshsmooth & then optimized the whole door for low polygons with good quality, do U want it

the handle is just a sphere, as the back part is not visible,

I m following one procedure, Y make something if in the end it won't be visible


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2005)

This is a huge update to my room scene, I added the bed & table, removed the circular table & added texture to the walls & a color, this is infect the same color which will be painted in my room in a few days

I m also releasing an animation for a close up view of the room, some tinkering with the camera & auto key function, it's a DivX 6 encoded avi file, so make sure U have DivX 6 codec before downloading the file.

The original uncompressed rendering at 352X288 resolution took 9 minutes to render on my Pentium 4 3.06 Ghz with 1 GB RAM & GeForce FX 5900XT card, with the default scalene renderar, although it took 7 minutes with Mental ray, but for some reason the lightning in mental ray is weird, which I don't know why. The final file size for uncompressed avi was 120 MB, which came down to 1 MB with DivX 6, home theater profile, & insane quality, with noise reduction set to maximum & a bit rate of 640 kbps. Because of this there may be some blurriness, I recomend using the DivX decoder configuration application set the mode to "Fully Automatic"

For storage I converted the file to QuickTime movie with Motion JPG B codec & best quality, the file size came down to 15 MB

I have found some pretty good settings for rendering, with Max 7 default scanline rendered, as it is enough to render static sceans & simple animation, I will be releasing a tutorial soon

The rendered sceans with Mental Ray & Default renderer are given below

*img212.echo.cx/img212/1408/room1dq.th.jpg

*img86.echo.cx/img86/4995/mray1oi.th.jpg

Download the animation file DivX 6 avi, 1 MB


----------



## cheetah (Jul 3, 2005)

Great work gx...ur learning fast


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2005)

just a small simple creation, a sa practise of lights & caustics

*img274.imageshack.us/img274/3866/lightball0yj.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Jul 4, 2005)

There seems to be a rendering party going on here. Mind if I join too?
I have just started to use 3d studio max and have just matured past modelling petty things. My models aren't perfect, but it will work.
Here's one. I call him "squeezy" 
As u can see it's dettol's liquid soap bottle. I made the label in photoshop since I couldn't find one to nick-off the web. Rendered in mental ray.

Edit: OOps, here's the image shacked one.
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/9702/dettolliquidsoapcam3bd.th.jpg

I don't know much about uvw mapping myself. I just played around till I got the result I wanted. Here is my long version: *myxp.blogspot.com/2005/05/be-100-sure.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2005)

Can't see the pic, upload it on imageshack insted

but as U said it's a dettol liquid soap bottle with label, can U plz post a tutorial for UVW mapping if U know it, I need it, I m good at material editor, then modeling, but I suck when it comes to UVW Mapping

Also plz post your system specs & render times,alongwith Max version & rendering settings (press F10 in Max 7 for that)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2005)

just made something with Mental Ray, Glass Material made by me & Caustics, a simple shadow scene with realistic glass, tell me how real it is

*img285.imageshack.us/img285/6460/causticsglass5fs.th.jpg

& U r going ot teach me UVW mapping I really need it


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey gx, I hope u don't mind if i post some of my work in ur thread
Just let me know if it bothers u...
Anyways, I said earlier that I was going to work on modelling my room, so here it is...an exact replica of my room-
Just a beta still, many materials not yet applied, and also there is no proper lighting, but this is just to show u a small preview of my work
I hope u guys like it

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/6558/room5wd.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2005)

My god, U even beet in some things, dam i need to learn UVW mapping fast, everytime I apply a texture on a few faces of an object it goes out of boundry or something like that happnes, expically if I made the texture in photoshop

The chair is good, U R better then me when it comes to modeling & UVW mapping, but i m sure I can beat U anyday in Material Editor & lights

@ siriusb

how u applied the texture to the bottle of dettol, can u please post a tutorial & maps U used it,

I m writting my 3 page pdf article on rendering optimisations, both Video & static, will be released soon

as for todays last creation, I m uploading the wine glass with caustics I just made in Max , rendered in Mental ray & took 40 seconds to render. It's a compleate wallpaper

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/7850/wine0mr.th.jpg

Abhijit, plz post your System specs & render times, so that we & the other can use it as a reference


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 4, 2005)

Can u tell me how to make a mirror effect in 3ds max?
I used flat mirror for reflection map, but it dosen't look right
And my lighting really sucks, i'm going to have to practice a lot on lighting

I'll note the render times the next time i render something and then post here

Hey gx, suppose I have one window in my scene and only 1 source of light(tubelight) on another wall, how should i go about the lighting?Can u help me please?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmm, a slight update to the existing wallpaper, made it more anti allised

*img261.echo.cx/img261/5602/wineglass1sp.th.jpg

now, for the glass i m releasing my own material library in which all the materials I have made are stored, U can get glass, mirror & water from it, it will even render fine with the default scaline renderar, but if U want try with mental ray too, simply apply it

*rapidshare.de/files/2813195/mat.zip.html

as for the lights, first tell me with respect to the above screenshot, where is the window going to be, then apply a m area target light outside the window, so that light comes in your room from outside the window, increse the intensity to 1.5 & make it white light,  then apply another target at the place of tubelight & also if U R going to show the tubelight, make it, & put the light2 behind it, make the tube light transparent & white material based,

Enable shadows & caustics in mental ray, decrese the photon entry & volume to 100 from 100000, and render, move the lights till U get the result U want


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

wow, gaurav man, I can make stuff but can't dictate values off the top of my mind like you just did.
About the wine and glass...don't you think ther's something wrong with the shadow? The shadow is spposed to show the transparency of the glass and the filter color of the wine.

I am not gr8 at telling how to things like you are, but here's what I did with the dettol can.
- I modelled the dettol can by lofting a few ellipses.  The squiting apparatus was polygon modeled. The topmost cap was lofted from rectangle and then scaled and stuff.
- Then, drew the label in photoshop cs on a 1024x768 canvas. I used a mask the shape of the label and saved as .psd
- In 3dsmax, added a uvw map modifier to the can body. The shape of uvw map I used was "planar". Could've used box too, but left it at default.
- In material editor, I chose plastic material and in diffuse map, specified the .psd file. Tiling set to 1x. Alpha source set to "image's alpha". But since the image was not exactly the same size as the can's face, I had to increase tiling to 1.3 to make it fit. I could've avoided this by aligning the camera 90 degree to the can's face and taking a screen shot of it. Then try to draw the labelfitting in that area.

There's another method which involves adding another modifier called the "uvw unwrap". This gives you a map representing every point of the 3d object on a 2d map. You can just paint on this and assign it as the object's diffuse map. This method is the only method used in games and other 3d applications.

@abhijit,
I like the bed. Noce cushion effect.

I'll post some of my other things soon.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's a good ol' daisy:
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/9373/mydaisy8ld.th.jpg

Used it to learn the settings of the Light Tracer plugin. Here's the daisy when I used too much bleeding and intensity:
*img47.imageshack.us/img47/6028/bleedingflower26yy.th.jpg

kinda modern art-like, huh?

Oops, I forgot:
I use 3d studio max 7.0, Photoshop cs.
I forgot how much time it took to render this though.

Here's my sysconfig:
------------------------
AMD64 3200+ (2GHz @ 2.2GHz)
Asus A8N-E motherboard
2x512MB DDR400 dual channel
2x80GB Seagate SATA (raid-0)
2x80GB samsung PATA
Synmaster 753s monitor


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 5, 2005)

@siriusb, thanks for the comment man, ur work is very nice too

@gx, the window is on the wall opposite to the one with the man utd poster(the wall can't be seen in the pic), and the tubelight has been included in the pic

This took 56 secs to render on my system, but obviously, most of the materials haven't been applied yet

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/5046/room0cf.th.jpg
My sys config is-
AMD Athlon 1.7 Ghz
512 MB Ram
Geforce FX 5900 Ultra


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2005)

good room, U got many chairs, I only got one,   

@siri

man the dasy is cool, mind sending me the Flower as a .max file, I will use it in my room, also a tutorial of how u made "object" will be good, I can with better material make it look really close to the real thing

I have never seen a wine glas in my life, so don't know how it creates the shadow, will modify with what U say. 

TV jindabad

U got a system even more powerful then me (A64 3200+ compared to P4 3.06 GHz), which gfx card u use


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

Yo abhijit, that's some neat modeling man. Good attention to detail. I still like the pillow and cot, but I guess u should apply a uvw map to the mattress and choose the "box" shape. That should cure  the sides of the bed which currently looks "stretched". And is that tshirt a photo or texture. Can't wait to see the finished room.

@gxsaurav
I have a winfast 6600gt tdh pcix card.
No, I don't mind sending it. But just make sure you don't post a render of it anywhere. Which "object" are you refering to? The daisy or the dettol liquid soap?

Here's my watch I did some time ago:
Close-up:
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8720/mywatch4ts.th.jpg

Far-out with strap:
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/6550/mywatchskylight8qy.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2005)

I will use the daisy in the next artwork I m making, I m going too fast, which might hurt so taking rest & doing other things, right now just compleated making the shelf in my room portrate

the daisy will look better if a better material for the pot is used,

nice reflection on the watch

plz also mention which mode U run 3D Max in, OpenGL or Direct3D

--------------------------------
Max 7 SP1, Direct3D 9


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 5, 2005)

@siriusb, thanks man, i'm not done with the final materials, hence i've not added the uvw map, i'll be sure to add it during the final render
Also, the shirt is an image which was created by me
BTW, ur watch looks awesome!!!

@gx, I'm running max7 under Direct3d 9


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

To Abhijit,
Ok, I understand you are yet to concentrate on the mats. You must be awesome with photoshop to do something like that shirt with the creases and all.

To gxsaurav,
For the reflection, I used a hdri image in environment map.

I run max7 in DX9 mode coz amd is good for running DX stuff than OpenGL. Why do you ask?

About the daisy...you have to understand that my models are not perfect. I make the models to look good as seen from the camera only. If this is ok with you, I can send it to you. Where do I send it to?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2005)

u can mail me at gx_saurav@yahoo.co.in, just tell me your mailing address via messanger, before i download the mail


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 6, 2005)

Finally finished entire modelling, now i've to apply materials and textures
Heres a test render with brushed metal material to tubelight and all shadows and global illumination on-

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/4764/room8pd.th.jpg

It took 24 mins to render!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 6, 2005)

24 mins to render this scene only, man U need some optimisation fast


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 6, 2005)

I just want to make a small comment...

In all of you guy's render's the shadows are coming very poor...
You should use some other plugin for rendering shadows maybe mental ray...
The default one sucks....

I saw a guy having a 4 hr render.. But the image quality was awesome...

Here it is....

*www.pixelperfectgraphics.biz/cg_files/sss-glass.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

It's amazing that it took only 4Hrs to render that glass...contraption thingy. It's beautiful and eerily magnificient.

Here's one that took 10Hrs to render   
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/3523/poolscene7gs.th.jpg

Basically, I wanted to create a wavy chair. Later I wanted a swimming pool to place it in. And later, needed some people to pose as using my chair. So, here it is. The ladies were default characters in Poser6 with a few, err, big changes and posed. Later I imported them into 3dsmax as meshes. Water is mental ray material. I know, there are a lot of mistakes in the texture. Also, the shadow on the lady looks pixelated, but I don't know why. I increased shadow map resolution to 2048, but still it is pixelated.

PS: Hey, gxsaurav, why did u want to know if we ran dx9 or OGL?
And, abhijit, post the entire room.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 6, 2005)

ok, i've finished the materials as well, and have figured out the lighting also
Now, gx and siriusb, i need to know how to optimise the scene to improve render time, otherwise it'll take ages to render!!!!
Also, at what resoultion should i make the renders?
There'll be abt 4-5 different pics showing different views of the room


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

I have made the windows & wall cut shelfs in my room animation, but since my room is under paintjob i can't post it right now, I m in a cybercafe right now, will soon post, the window was painted with multi-sub materials with material IDs for differnet faces, kinda UVW Map but done manually

now tackeling the problems one by one

nikhil

even with mental ray the shadows won't look good if the settings & photon values are not given properly, remember that scene took 4 hrs to render an artificial shadow, but in real life shadows are different, they are better termed as soft shadows, they blur as U move far from them, because of which the shadow will look darkest or most dence clsoe to the cam but less dence when it is far from the camera, that shadow is not realsictic, the shadow U see in Abhijit's room or my room is close to reality (in my room I have yet to give photon volumes & values)

siriusb

i wanted to know which mode U run Max in as this can help a lot in running max viewport, nvidia GeForce 6 or FX cards will run max better in Direct3D mode as the opengl driver for these consumer lavel cards are not made to run max 7 & maya etc, try running in OpenGL & U will see serious performance degradation & visual loss

The water materials could have been optimised by decresing the noice lavel & placing another copy of water below the primary water, creating an illusion of water while still maintaining low polygon count, & don't forget the Optimize modifier, use it where ever u can use it

Abhijit

If U R suing the defalut scaline rendere, then first remove everything which U don't need & place different cameras to show what u want to show, one simply isn't enough

what type of lights U R using, if they are omni or m area spot or target then change the color of shadow from black to light gray & select shadow map insted of ray traced shadow, also if u r using photon emition then try rendering without it, since the room is closed I guess that won't make a big quality difference anyway, select light effect shadow color

rendering at 640X480 with Sharp quadratic anti allising & hammersity sampleing set at .5 quality is enough, if there are no glass in the view then disable raytracing & set the ray trace value from 9 to 2, that is enough (above the "enable raytrace" checkbox)

in case U R using mental ray, however for this scene the default will do fine too, decrese the photon values to 100 or 500 from 10000 or high, disable scaline

U need to do R & D, yourself, disable whatever which isn't required, & then render, do not go for balckman or camulet - rom AA as they will make the image sharp & anti allised but that isn't required,

do not render field but frames & disable camera effects,

if possible, U can post the .max file here, in rar format & we wil also render it at our place, I will optimise the materials too & this will show u what to do next time

-------------------------------------------------

big post


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, heres a small non-optimised render of my room with all lights, shadows, etc.
Let me know if it looks ok, then i'll render using some of the tips posted by gx
BTW, i'm using mental ray renderer
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4420/room21ju.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

there seems to be over bright lightning, at the top of the almirah, did u also tried with the default scaline renderer, render at 640x480 atleast, unless u r making a video at 352X288

the mirror is not looking like mirror but another almirah, try placing the light to a bit right side, there should be a glare at the mirrors

Also, post a new render with the optimisation i told u to do,

& mail me a tutorial about how u made the pillow & the pillow max file, dam, it's so Pillow-e

wall is good already as for indoor wall, U have a wallpaper I have none so my walls shine more then usual

remember, remove all the unrequired polygons, also post the render time


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

Yahooo, back to my room & computer, first thing first, uploading the latest version of window & room, 

the window is made by simple boxes, & the materials are applied by multi sub material, at last started learning UVW mapping

*img299.echo.cx/img299/5808/shelfwindow3au.th.jpg

Also, the room is now properly layed out, I don't have many things in my room, the big space in front is where the computer table is supposed to be with the computer, that is still under construction, infact not even started,

Use of HDRI in indoor sceans is useless, so using simple omni X2 & M area target

*img298.echo.cx/img298/1684/main9kz.th.jpg


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, heres the first final render, i know it sucks, but thats the best i could do
After posting all the views, i'll put up the max file, so u guys can render the scenes urselves
I opted for closed window with curtains, so thats it looks more elegant, hence there is no sunlight, and the only sources of light are the tubelight and the light above the mirror
lete me know what u guys think

BTW, can u tell me why i can't see the shirt display and its appearing black?

*img110.imageshack.us/img110/6811/room6fk.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

maybe cos there is no light falling on it, I can't say exectly without taking a look at the max file, need to see the light target


----------



## siriusb (Jul 8, 2005)

That shoe looks good. Did u model it? Maybe u have to increase global illumination photons and bounce count to get light to those hard to reach places. Other than that, the scene is awesome.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 8, 2005)

No, the shoes weren't modelled by me, they were from some site which was offering some free models, same with the flower vase

Anyways, my gf has given me an ultimatum because i'm spending way too much time on 3ds max(according to her), so i'll be taking a break for about a week or so
Both my wrists were hurting like hell anyway, so maybe this is a good thing afterall
I'll continue posting on the forum to comment on u guy's work, but no 3ds max for me for about a week or so


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmm, gals first, Max can sux

Well, we will be waiting for U here, in the meantime, I m busy in making my room "Animated", moving the camera as the whole room except for the computer is is compleated


----------



## siriusb (Jul 8, 2005)

Yea, abhijit. I think u need to change ur sig


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 8, 2005)

eh, just saw Sarkar, its a nice movie
Can u believe its only the third hindi movie i've seen?
Really tempting to get back to max, but i won't, i have self-control(atleast i think i do)
Looking forward to see more of u guys work


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2005)

yo dhakkan, watch a romantic movie man, Sarkar sux for a date


----------



## Abhijit_T (Jul 8, 2005)

Wasn't my choice, was it now?
I would've gone for batman begins a 7th time if i had it my way!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2005)

Saturday night & there is no one to talk, so I decided to walk alone & continued my work on the room Project. Almost 80% of the stuff in my room is modeled, except for the computer table, sunlight outside my room falling inside & the mighty switch board

I m releasing 4 different views of my room, the layout, rest left is to add the flowers behind my computer table & a few wire covers, which hides the wires in my room, along with the usual stuff like cloths & hangers. oh! & not to forget the books on the shelf behind table

No animation this time, as I will release the compleate animation only when everything is in the room

I make every object seperately, not in a single sceane, so there is a seperate .max file for the window, for the bed, for the table etc, & then add them as XRefs, this is not only light on memory as the models are  linked only but also updates the models in the scene automatically as I update their own .max file

Hmm, wall has no texture this time, as the paintjob in my room just ended, & the color is extremely light purple, which reflects light inside my room, althugh not the color U see right now in the pics, it is even more light

the poster is not the one shown here, it's a sceanery, in fact I got 4 postars of sceaneries in my room, but haven't taken their pic yet

Bed Cam

*img220.echo.cx/img220/4531/bed9pm.th.jpg

Primary Cam

*img298.echo.cx/img298/1684/main9kz.th.jpg

Shelf & Table

*img298.echo.cx/img298/3403/shelftable0ul.th.jpg

Window Cam

*img299.echo.cx/img299/5808/shelfwindow3au.th.jpg

-------------------------------------

Abhijit, the Pillow U made is really good, mind mailing me the Pillow .max file, at gx_saurav@yahoo.co.in, i can use it on my bed


----------



## durgesh (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: MY First 3D Animation*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this, I just started 3D Studio Max 7 in my insti, so far only one class, & basic info only, what are primitives, how to make them etc, but I went a bit far myself & learned Vertex & Edit Poly, along with Meshmotth modifier, not too much, just begining, I have made something I would like to share, let me know how it is, first is a pic of the temple static & other is the rendered movie of the Animation, only 42 KB, so anyone can download & play with quicktime
> 
> Camera View with global lights, no lights added by me
> 
> ...


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

@durgesh 
why you have posted the image to enlarge the contents without any comment ??????

always saying lol is not good

gxsaurabh is a respected member


----------



## siriusb (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice modelling gxsaurav. But I am a bit uncomfortable with that room's proportions. For ex, the window looks larger than that iron beaureau. Then again, maybe that's how it really is in ur room?

I am right now modelling my bathroom. Got the sink right but am struggling with the "Throne". Here's a taste of my bathroom (yuck, wrong choice of words)

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/6319/sink2ux.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmm, slight update, added the tiles, which are now final to be plastered in my room, with the postars on the door,

Window looks larger then the Iron Beaureau, hmm I didn't get what U mean, I can post a pic of my room with the window inside for comparison if U want, I placed the camera like that

& room tak thik tha, but bathroom, no way i m modeling it, it's private

although nice, sink

EDIT: Images updated, look below


----------



## siriusb (Jul 10, 2005)

> tak thik tha


what's that mean?

Your room's coming along nicely. BTW, that's Hammersley. But, why do you need hammersley than the default one for draft rendering? Even in final render there won't be much quality difference. Is it that hammersly is faster?

I too startd on a bedroom (not my bedroom), but I got trouble with some glass materials and so just left it. Let me take it up again. But right now I am really frustrated with the potty (in the virtual bathroom, ofcourse). So I am turning in to gta:sa for some time.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2005)

tak thik tha = was good till that, don't u know hindi?

Hammersley (oops) is better then Max 2.5 star, in terms of quality, although it is slower, but it is really good when it comes to sample low res textures, none of my textures are bigger then 256X256, & what u r watching is the final rendering

listen to my advice, don't make the bathroom, it's not a good idea


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2005)

slight update, added the computer table, the computer is still under construction

Also added the wall borders as they are in my room, in cherry color

Edit: Images Updated, Look below


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2005)

Huge Update, 95% of my room is made, now all is left is the UPS & Computer cables, except for that everything is done, this is my room, The animation will soon follow

Edit: Images updated


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, the room is compleate, I added the sunlight to it as it fallls in my room from outside the window, although the lights still needs to be worked on, I will modify it when I will be taught lights in my insti, the lights incresed the rendering times by about 6 seconds

Bed Cam

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/5489/bedcopy3pf.th.jpg

Primary Cam

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/8418/primary7cl.th.jpg

Shelf Cam

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/408/table9go.th.jpg

Window Cam

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/1830/window1sz.th.jpg

At first it might seem that there is not much difference, but even in reality the only source for sunlight in my room is that window, so not a lot of light,

I m taking a break from the Raster sceane creations & now will be making animation, my first try is this cloth simulation I made in 3D Max 7 with Reactor, it's very simple & easy, I wanted to create a silk material for it, but ended up creating rubber material or something like that

the animation is just 62 frames, 2 seconds & the given file is only 130 kb divx 6 avi file, I will slow it down tomorrow, as I don't have premiere CD,

Download 140 kb DivX 6 AVI


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jul 13, 2005)

GREAT STUFF MATE !
WAY TO GO !


----------



## siriusb (Jul 15, 2005)

Haven't really thought about animation, but i am gonnal try after seeing that cloth sim.

After so many tries, I couldn't get that bathroom thing, so I am not doing it for sometime. Here's a wierd hall that I am working on. The table was inspired from a real one in google. Unfortuantely, the camera don't catch the glass top of it very well.
*img345.imageshack.us/img345/4797/hallscene018sk.th.jpg

I still don't know what this hall will turn out to have. It's so empty.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2005)

3 days without internet & today with computer, hmm, life is changing

siriusb

the room is quite good, specially the stairs & lightning, although the camera needs some work

this was made 3 days ago, but i was not able to upload it, just an example of super spray, in one word

all done with Mental ray, 60 fps, took 7 mins to render, now i know y big movie production houes use render farms to render their work

the water is ray traced, which is the toughest thing to render, so that is what took all the time, rendered with 1 - 16 Sample anti allising, with mitchel prtofile, shadow sample at 6, & ray traced water

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/3900/shower5tx.th.jpg

The video is a DivX 6 avi encoded at HD profile, because of which the bitrate is at 3000 kbps, it's the closest thing to uncompressed, although it still looses some color detail compared to uncompressed

for archiving purpose, better use Quicktime MOV format with MJPG2, thats real close to the uncompressed video wven with same color 7 light

Download 400 kb


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Jul 16, 2005)

Another nice animation !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank U,  

well no more animation for a few days, i got net at home but won't be able to work as the room firsh is being tiled (in reality)

siri, post a tutorial for the wash basin U made for your bathroom scene, how did u managed to make a shape like that, I need to know as I will update it in my bath tub


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Jul 18, 2005)

guys u guys are doing some great work keep it up  realy like going through ur work i will join u guys too and soon as i set up my new rig and learn the tools of trade guys u done great work if poosible do   try to model a charcter model best of luck guys take care


----------



## siriusb (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey gxsaurav,
I made that basin by following a wonderful tutorial on cross-section modelling a good few months back. I am searching for the tutorial again myself for help with other ceramics (u know).

BTW, I suppose u could've made the spray a bit more spread out at the source so that it will seem to emnate from all the pores of the showerhead. And I suppose showers send out almost parallel streamers of water than cone-out like that. Sorry, but I my observations in my bathroom seemed to conflict your sim, that's all.

PS: I would rather you called me siriusb or atleast sirius than "siri". I just feel wierd being called that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2005)

ok sirius black   ,  i mean sirius

I will repair the pipe soon, dam local pipe company, this is just like a example of super spray, not the real thing, which will have more effects, like water being filled in the tub

just send me the tutorial or link to it, if u find it

in the mean time, i m now going for polygon modeling, u know connect join etc, weld, i need to learn this before going any further


& shocking news, according to my sir, we have learned only 10% of 3D Max in our course so far, dam,


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, back to internet

I found that I can stay away from internet i I try to, 6 days with very little internet that too from Insti only, 10 to 15 mins, hmm, just refined my real social life

neyway, back to 3D Max, I m now making my new room scene, will render with mental ray & realistic lightnings, right now only 30% compleate with no lights

default scaline renderer, 3 seconds, Sharp quadratic & no Super sampling, & only default lights, in other words no lights

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/9716/room29vl.th.jpg

The flower is made by sirius


----------



## siriusb (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually, I nicknamed myself for the white dwarf star SiriusB that orbits the Dog star (sirius or siriusA), and not after sirius black. But now u see the connection between "dog star"=sirius=padfoot?)

So u are going to an academy to learn 3d smax? I didn't know that. Which academy?
I am trying to change the petal material to make it look more leathery. It looks kinda oily.

I always wanted to model a simple light sabre just to get that laser effect in video post, and here it is. I wouldn't say this is the effect I wanted because I just can't get the metal look like brass. Given that the metal is brass-looking in the mat editor, I suppose that it the reflections that evade me. So, consider this a test render.
*img93.imageshack.us/img93/9751/lightsaberpost00015ft.th.jpg

The image is 2000x1000 bmp when rendered in mental ray with GI on and took 3 to 4 minutes, I guess.

PS: Don't u think that this thread's topic needs a change? Think of an appropriate one and pm the mods, perhaps?


----------



## siriusb (Jul 20, 2005)

Just for laughs, I used poser again to pose a lady and imported her to hold the sabers in her hands. Here's the render:
*img53.imageshack.us/img53/7315/jessewithsabrespost3py.th.jpg

The reason she looks ...er..unappealing is because I haven't yet figured out how to import hair into 3dsmax from poser.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 20, 2005)

hmm, good light sabar, defies all the laws of physics


add a few lights, enable raytrace & u will get chrome material effect


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2005)

atlast, I got sify 96 kbps so called broadband, although it's not as fast as dataone, but still it's twice the speed of my previous dial up, so lets get online

I was in a state of hybernation for quite somewhile, some social work & life related work

i m making things for my room scene, the 2nd room is still under construction, I just made a phone as the one in my room, it's a cordless BPL phone, landline, actully, I m releasing the tooned version of this phone, painted with the toon shader & ink n paint material given in max, since it is a raytraced material it took a lot of time to render, at Sharp Quadratic AA & Hammersley Super sampling, & 640X480 it took 3 mins to render

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/7803/phonetooned3bj.th.jpg


----------



## Ashis (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow...................
Good Stuff!

But as U Said......I expected some animation !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2005)

it's a simple phone, what animation should i add to this????

however, static sceans are foundtation of animation, this will go in my room animation


----------



## siriusb (Jul 30, 2005)

Neat. I have not tried toon shading as I am much more interested in learning realism simulation.

I have found coding to be interesting again than 3d so it will be some time before I fire-up 3dsmax. But I will keep watching this thread for ur creations.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2005)

This one is a big update today; I re-rendered the caustics glass scene & added finally working caustics to it, took me 2.5 hrs to make it work good 

I first rendered the scene at 640X480, 1-16 Samples Super sampling with Mitchell Filter, 

Mental Ray indirect Illumination
Energy - 3, 00,000
Caustics Photon â€“ 2, 00,000 
Decay â€“ 2.0
GI Photons â€“ 10,000

Rendering Algorithm -> Ray trace with Large BSP

Caustics â€“ 1000 samples 
GI â€“ 500 Samples
Average caustics photon per light â€“ 1000

Final Gather â€“ 500 samples

It took me a staggering 10 minutes to render, & I as an idiot, just rearranged the light & re-rendered which took me again 11 mins, then I increased the light intensity to 1.5 & took me 15 mins to render, Dam

After this I came to my senses & started optimizing it, I disabled GI & Final gather from the rendering menu, decreased the energy to 1, 50,000, decreased the caustics photos to 50, 000 & GI photos to 10,000 for the light

I found that for at least this scene, going to 1-16 Mitchell Super sampling was useless, it provided almost negligible difference over 1-4, although it did helped when I streached the image to 1024X768 with Photoshop, the quality loss was negligible due to high value of sampling, & then re- rendered, with hardly any noticeable difference in caustics the rendering time decreased to 3 mins

*img324.imageshack.us/img324/760/caustics2mc.th.jpg

To further increase the caustics sharpness, all which is required is to increase the value of Caustics photons to even higher, maybe up to 2, 00,000 & set the light intensity to 2.0


----------



## siriusb (Jul 31, 2005)

Woah, I never go over 200 with my energy. Instead of increasing caustic/gi photon to >1000, just increase the avg amount of photons per light to 150,000 or more. Fine tune by softening with sampling radius.
This was what I learnt from 3dsmax reference on metal ray r/s. Why don't you try one more render and see which method is better?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2005)

well, I just compleated reading tutorials from 3D kingdom, about lightning basics, like 3 point light, & the really nice tutorial to create realistic lightning with out radiosity & only with default scaline renderer, 

This is a work in progress, contains the key light, which is asun & 4 omni's as the fill lights in sphere

I simply used my old objects in the room, 

remembar the lightning is still under construction

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/8470/lights9qc.th.jpg

Default scaline, Hammersley at 1.0, Sharp quadratic


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2005)

well, huge updates again today, I finally compleated creating the caustics & got 80% realistic lights in my room with only default scaline renderer

Take a look & all of U tell, does it looks like sunlight falling in, I still have to get a proper layout of fill lights & use glow effect on the windows

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/995/room23if.th.jpg

Default scaline, Hammersley 1.0, Sharp quadratic, took me only 22 seconds to render, without using radiosity


----------



## siriusb (Aug 2, 2005)

That's impressive for a 22 secon render. One thing I couldn't get in ur render is the scale in ur scenes. That is, the hand rest of the sofa looks immense than what I am used to. How do you recreate your room proporionally? I use a scale or a tape measure to measure my objects.
And to make it look like sunlight falling for one of my old scenes, I used a target direct with intensity=2 and a yellow tinge. Take a look:

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/1445/newmodernbedroom3eh.th.jpg

As u can see, it's no way near perfect. Took me 20 or 30 minutes with mental ray. I wanted to perfect the render before showing it here. But I am a slow learner and I have stoped all my 3d work for now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2005)

Welll, Ok I will reproportionate the room accordingly

I will be needing your help in Lightning, the tricks for good lightning in One key light, a few fill lights & a depth light, this all still has to be made,

& plz plz, mail me a tutorial on how to make a pillow


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2005)

I created the sofa again from scratch, tell me how is the model for sofa now, does the room looks more in proportation then before

also I changed the light only a little

tell me what do u think, with mental ray i get really sharp shadows & green color shadow for the pot

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/4645/room2wc.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Aug 2, 2005)

My pillow's not as good as abhi's but since u asked, instead of the tutorial, I will mail u the max file. I haven't collapsed the stack so u can even see the base box. I used the same pillow to create the small square ones and the long head rest pillows.

Yea, now it's looking more believable. One thing u already know about the sofa is to make the cushion look more cushion-like and chamfered. Perhaps make some cuts on the cushion, extrude those cuts and then smooth it. This will give it some creases like it was used recently or something. I have another version of my above posted bedroom in which I am trying just this.

About the light, I myself am struggling with the 3 point thing. Don't ask.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2005)

Last update for today & maybe till friday, it's the same scene but this time I addded pillow given by Siriusb, thanx for that

let me know what intensity of light is in your above posted scene

The layout of the scene is compleate, now I will refine the light to make it look more realistic & add a few show pieces to the shelf

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/7128/room1qv.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey gx...

I think in your scenes there is a lot of global illumination thing...
I mean most of the objects are lighted uniformly...

I don't know much about 3ds MAX, So I sugeest that you should keep the lighting strength a bit lower...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2005)

i m not using GI

hmm, good point though, everything is unifrmly lit to some extent

I m using one target spot as the kyelight & 4 omni with different colors & intensities at different apropriate places

scene updated, is it looking better now, I turned on far attenutation for key light

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/587/room9or.th.jpg
------------------------------

Braking news, Max 8 is out


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 3, 2005)

yup max 8 is out so  is maya 7  , lightwave 9 and also xsi softimage 5 is out  softimage upgrade is the best and it now a real powerfull software next best upgrade is of light wave then follwed by maya and i max unfortunatly has upgraded slightly over 7.5


----------



## siriusb (Aug 3, 2005)

I especially like the center table. I can't find max 8 in my usual source sites  so it has to wait till tommorroe for "buying".

All this rendering and stuff got me back to my scenes. I read a few mental ray rendering optimizing articles and got interested. Here's my latest draft of the bedroom scene.
*img74.imageshack.us/img74/313/newmodernbedroomfinalrender3ht.th.jpg

The scene itself is not complicated and uses only boxes and cylinders and ...boxes. But I wanted to learn lighting and mental ray rendering here.
There's a lot of artifacts in the scene which I will correct and post again. But the one thing that stumped me was that when I enabled final gather, the sunlight (area light) was not visible. Only a small portion of the sunlight on the girl's head is visible. Gotta find out the reason. Probably has to do with the glass window that is filtering the sunlight into the room.
Just the rendering took 45minutes. Calculation of caustics+gi took another 10 or 15 minutes. FG samples=500.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 3, 2005)

hey thats superb absolutely brilliant
but whers is the face of the lady?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2005)

even with boxes u have created a nice effect

just like my caustics scene didn't require final gather, try without it & also disable GI for a trial render

how did u made that gal, charectar studio?

the layout is preety good, especially the use of matching colors

first update for today & maybe the last one, as I got a lot of work to do today

added texture to the walls, & refined the light with far atteunation or typo

added silk material made by me to the sofas

all done with default scaline renderar, took 38 seconds to render with Hammersley 1.0, sharp quadratic AA & Ray trace at 6

*img303.imageshack.us/img303/6417/room8lk.th.jpg

I used my real home furniture to make the furniture, tell me how close my modeling is

The real sofa in my home, taken when home was under renovation & sofa was outside

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/2889/sofa18an.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Aug 3, 2005)

Thx. But the girl's face is not the focus of the scene. It's about the (or supposed to be) morning laziness and a sense of ownership she has to her room. Whatever.

As with all the gals I use, this one's from Poser as well. Pretty default. I mean..just default.
Ofcourse, I don't use fg or caustics for drafts.

Your modeling is accurate. But the lighting needs some tuning i guess. I can see a lot of dark-as-night areas on the sofas. Also, try using a real picture of the chair and cloth material to use as texture in ur scene and see how it looks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2005)

the dark as night effect is due to far attenutation, if that is so I will re-arrange the light a bit towards the sofa, right now it's pointing towards the ground & add a few omnis

the next update is just intermidiate & needs some advice, I  have seen that many sceans on the net contain over exposed windows, I tried to create the same with glow effect, take a look, will it be good to use the glow effect or not

*img327.imageshack.us/img327/522/rg7xb.th.jpg

I have used the carpgray.jpg fabric on the cloth texture, since the color is dark & it's giving an illusion of being a  color it, I will increse the bump


----------



## siriusb (Aug 7, 2005)

The glow don't seem to belong in that room's light. Decrease the glow intensity or light the whole room with a pearly white light.

Here's a barstool and glasstop that I saw on a furniture website and modelled it. There's still one more item in this set that is left (a dinner cart), which I will post later. I just couldn't resist showing this one in here. The set is called 'spiro'.
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/5394/bistrotableandchair3da.th.jpg
Mental ray with render time of an hour because of Mitchell sampler(4x4) with .02 contrast, GI, castics, 3 omnis (i know, bad) and hdri environment. Must work more on optimization.
Is there a way to stop the walls from participating in GI?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2005)

good to be back, i luv the net

ok here's the thing, the table is something out of this world for me to model, I can't model it right now in any way, really great work

I will remove the glow, & give a pearly white light all over,with GI

In the mean time, I just refined the old caustics glass scene, I saw a 7 Up bottle in a canteen close to to my insti & got this idea of colored caustics, the material is glass - physics_phen material of mental ray, due to which rendering became very fast

1-16 Sampling Mitchel, Caustics Photon 2L, & Energy at 1.5 L, 8 Mins to render, no GI & Final gather

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/6272/coloredcaustics2ro.th.jpg

& I also made this flower hanger in my room, all made with cylinders & spheres, KISS Theory

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/1026/flowerhanger3jc.th.jpg

The real thing, thankx to siriusb for the flower

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/593/pic9ex.th.jpg


----------



## escape7 (Aug 7, 2005)

check out this


----------



## sanolution (Aug 8, 2005)

u guys ve done a great job...... i die for animating stuffs ....... i wanna know how can i get jump strated to all these things ..... somehow i ve managed to get 3ds MAX to my comp ...... but i am blank..... i ve some basic knowledge in photoshop and some several others....... can u people gimme some info.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2005)

2 ways

either join an institution, like me Arena Multimedia, which will also give u certification, helpful for jobs

Or buy Max 7 bible, & learn with that


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 8, 2005)

pkease go through this is for all 3d guys this will clear all hard ware related doughts  


*www.gamepc.com/labs/view_content.asp?id=a64x2&page=7


*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/athlon64-x2-3800.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2005)

AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ is going in the right direction, right now it costs Rs 17k, when converted from $, & not even available in India, 

Intel Pentium 4 with HT rocks in 3D Work, as we get 2 threads & also realy chaep, I still prefer intel for 3d work, over AMD, even though AMD gives better "Gaming" performance only, & quite frankly I don't do gaming only

Although other then the Intel 6xx series CPUs, others run very hot

now, i m simply waiting for this X2 3800+ to lower in price, will be good to upgrade to a compleate new plateform, with PCI-E & DDR2 (maybe)

Although the above given links do not solve all the quaries of us 3d guys, it's simply a new CPU review


----------



## siriusb (Aug 8, 2005)

The previous post's barstool was grossly wrong. Here's the modified version along with the tea-cart:
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/5834/bistrobarset9kc.th.jpg

Rendering time 40 minutes. Used:
Mitchell (3x3) min:4, max:256
Contrast (.03rgba)
FG @800samples
1 sunlight @2.0 intensity

I didn't use a shadow casting light because rendering takes so long.
Design inspired from this page:
*www.designerfurnitureshowroom.com/spiral.html

@Sanolution:
I started out max just like that too. I downloaded max and didn't know what to do. I used the 3dsmax r3 bible from my college library to start me up.

@ASH18March,gxsaurav
Until amd dual cores come along, Intel's processors are for rendering because rendering don't seem to care about IPC, but rather raw clock cycles and he number of threads.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2005)

True Siri, since games are all single threads, AMD Athlon64's high IPC & Registers gave them the benifit, & now they are touted as best, if that is so then Y do we see all workstation on Xeons, & only a few Opetron Workstation, simple, cos all the 3D modeling softwares favor Intel

U better post a tutorial on how u made that spiral thing in table, it's dam cool

I can model the chair, but not the table, well, I haven't tried yet

u plz mail me the cloth material, my material sux, or give me a tutorial to make one,

the tea trolly can be made with cylinders, what are the materials u r using, mental ray or standerd shaders


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 9, 2005)

*www.gamepc.com/labs/view_content.asp?id=a64x2&page=7

amd dual cores are coming to india  i have comformed this 



sorry but i differ in opninon from u guys about intel 
the thread above compares amd x2 series with intel pentium d (commen user like u and i use this)


when u talk about xenon u have to compare them with opterons (this are magorly used by servers or for rendering farms 

in both the case intel comes hands down especailly in 3d 
and amd 3800 x2 will be coming to india  as this will be the new budget range for customers like us   the intel articture is atleats 2 years older then the amd one.true amd used to be a gamers pc around a year befor dual core was realesed but not any more most of the servrs during this time were made using xeon dual core but today opteron is a clear cut winner .results reviews prove it and mind u opterons are not meant for 3d enthusast they are ment for studios so the price is alwasy on the higher side  coming to normal consumer market intel d has not had a good response because of its heating issue and intel  arctiture of the chip also performance wise it has been defeted by the amd x2 series  sure they write a lot about hyper threading and all but they just dont have any result which would validate their calms . the opterons are just another league when comapred to xeon  sure they are pricy but the qualty is something a company looks at  sure alot of studio right now like  i&l are working with xeon but they are atleast 1 to 2 years old and most of them are switching to amd  . so will the home user segment because amd not only perform beetr but also the upgardation cost is minimised like u dont have to frequently buy mother board with a processor upgrade  also ram pricess of ddr 2 are very high 

i   always belive a litlle bit of research is helpfull rather then article which read out this is good and that is bad it is better to vist site like www.cgtalk.com 
and  u will seethat most of the profeesional are making a switch for opterons ,amd x2 series rather then intel and they prefer a linux based os 
beyomd this its one own choice


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 9, 2005)

boxx is one of the major buldiers of  for workstaion to work on 3d alson with alien ware many have a mis conception that alein ware is a gaming pc only but it is not it is  a pc after boxx most prefferd by 3d artist to work with and right now both of them have amd dual cores on them and not intel dual core and note boxx pc are specailly made and tested for 3d appliction like maya , 3d max  urly there must be some logic to go with amd rather then intel and some logic for 3d artist to simply adore boxx  becaus ei still feel its a myth when in todays  situation  when people say amd is bad at 3d and intel is good but results  simply prove otherwise


----------



## siriusb (Aug 9, 2005)

I did say that amd x2, but not the plain amd is better than intel. Reviews from xbitlabs and other cpu reviews confirm that.

@gxsaurav:
Hmmm...I will try to give you a hint on how I made it. Since I use incremental saving, I have all the versions of the scene with me.

The first picture of the table that I posted was made as shown in this screenshot.
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/37/spiromakingofusingguidecircles.th.jpg
I first created "guide circles" and then drew a line in the front view from the bottom circle to the top one. Then in the top view I just moved the vertices of the line so that it conformed to the circle at different angles. It's kinda difficult to explain but I guess u will understand from this. This method was so tedious and error prone that I was struggling with it for more than an hour.

The later, more faithful, version of the table was made this way:
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1818/spiromakingof2ep.th.jpg
I just created the four inner, curved legs that u can see to set the scale of the table. Then I drew out a Helix on the top view and modified its height in the side view so that it forms a good shell over the four rods. Then, I edited the helix at the leg side to make it look more like the one in the photo. Since in the reference table there are 4 legs with two helix per leg, I rotated and cloned the helix 45degrees seven times.
This method only took me 5 minutes to make this table.

Actually, the entire scene is made from lines (well, splines) that were given a renderable thickness value. It would've been difficult to the same with 3d solids.

For the material, I used the default "Brushed metal" under Reflection Maps matlib. Their environment was set to uffizi_probe.hdr. Lighting is so tuff, that I didn't bother much with it. Just used one sunlight with final gather set to 700.

For the cloth, it was default too. I just used "carpttan.jpg" as diffuse and bump in an architectural material with template set to Fabric. It is my default way of creating a cloth. For the cushion, I had already sent the cushion to you.

Hope it helped.


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 9, 2005)

sirsub good stuff u are doing great keep going


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 12, 2005)

this is a sad new i got on www.cgtalk.com 

*www.opengl.org/ 
According to news floating around, Microsoft VISTA(Virus Infection,Spyware,Trojan,Ad-ware), the upcoming OS Flagship of Microsoft current plan for OpenGL is to layer OpenGL over Direct3D in order to use OpenGL with a composited desktop to obtain the Aeroglass experience. If an OpenGL ICD is run - the desktop compositor will switch off - significantly degrading the user experience. 

In practice this means for OpenGL under Aeroglass: 


OpenGL performance will be significantly reduced - perhaps as much as 50% 

OpenGL on Windows will be fixed at a vanilla version of OpenGL 1.4 

No extensions will be possible to expose future hardware innovations 

Source Opengl.org 
*www.opengl.org/discussion_bo...c;f=12;t=000001 

This REALLY sucks for us using Maya,XSI etc that utilize Opengl for various stuff (hardware rendering, viewport !!!) 


this will mean u will be only be able to play direct x games no open gl games 

link to the thread i read 

*forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=265311&page=1&pp=15


----------



## siriusb (Aug 12, 2005)

Thx for ur encouragement.

Yea, I read it too. Even carmack long must rewrite his doom code to d3d, i guess. That must have huge impact on gaming industry now. For example, doom3 was available for linux only because it was written in ogl and easily ported. I am not so sure about it now. Winex can ofcourse be used, but that is costly, i heard.
I wonder if we can play doom3 on vista without it running like a screen saver.

Regarding the viewport, isn't there an option to switch it to d3d? 3dsmax has it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2005)

The situation is considered all worng

OpenGL is a open architecture, & MS was also a part of the OpenGL group, even if they resigned from there, they are bound to support it

MS knows that there is a big market of 3D Modeling & Pro application out there, where ones before the arrival of Windows XP, Mac used to rock, but with XP & X86 based powerfull CPUs, Mac are not frequently used any more for 3D Modeling, I don't think MS will deny something like this

Vista is still under beta, & even if 3D Max can revart to D3D for viewport, remembar all the workstation cards, Quadro, FireGL & Wildcat are made to work with OpenGL due to easy & direct hardware implementation something not possible with D3D as of now, so it has to support OpenGL

However, i think now MS want the gfx card makers for the compleate driver support, remembar Nvidia just started giving OpenGL 2.0 support for GeForce 6 & 7 series gfx cards, which won't be used on desktops for a while, even D3 uses OpenGL 1.5


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 12, 2005)

this is what one of the opengl developers had to say about this and yes microst is very much capable of doing what they have said 

First of all it is true, I am a member of the openGL ARB, the organization developing GL (it includes ATI, nVidial 3dLabs and many others), I was in the room at Siggraph when this was anounced. We in the ARB has known for some time, but havent been able to say something because may of us have been under Ms NDA (Non disclosure Argeement). But now its out.

And yes, this means very much for this comunity. in windows vista GL will run in 2 different modes:

Either not using a vendor driver, but microsofts own OpenGL 1.4 driver running on top of Direct X, this means crappy performance and that the cards wont be able to access the new cool shader hardware that OpenGL 1.4 doesnt suport. basicly all your new cool hardware will turn 2-3 years back in time.

The other option is to by pass the windowing system (thats composits the desktop) and run you vendor provided driver, this means , full speed, full functionality (shaders GL2 and so on). but since the windowing system is by passed py you wont have any graphics provided by windows, no desktop, no windows, no buttons, no menues, nothing but the GL viewport. Try running your 3D app without any other interface then the view port! So this mode basicly only works for games that run full screen and compleatly take over the user experience.

This is a disaster for any one using Profesional 3d appliactions since almost all are designed for OpenGL. My suggestion is that you protest this to Microsoft, or the hardware people (like DELL, HP and so on) and tell them that you will not accept anything but Good GL graphics performance (they will tell Ms)

I have been a member of the ARB for 5 years, im not pulling this out of my ass, it is real.

And by the way Opengl.org is the official OpenGL ARB site they dont post rumours.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2005)

Doomed, MS is now doomed compleately, all the market due to Pro 3D Modeling software will shift to Linux & Mac, more on Linux as it got the power of X86

I wonder, if they can implement OpenGL 1.4 over Direct3D like they are saying then Y not OpenGL 2.0 over Direct3D


----------



## siriusb (Aug 12, 2005)

I made a little heart shaped golden locket on a golden chain. As is with all my models, this one is pretty simple as well. Wanted to work with the spacing tool and reflections.
*img358.imageshack.us/img358/6582/heartchain57ml.th.jpg

I think I've found a very fast yet a bit realistic way to render things. It is to use a skylight with final gather and a very sharp sampler. Ofcourse, it can't be used when u want a visible caustic in ur render or a well defined and thick shadows.

I had made this chain more than a month ago. I used a different lighting way and then touched it with a little of photoshop cs. Unfortuantely, the chain was black because I had not made it two sided (i guess). Here it is:
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/3269/heartchainonfloor2posteditcs1v.th.jpg


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 12, 2005)

yes this means shifting operating system or going to mac or use xp not vista . because the top leading appliction works on opengl maya,lightwave and xsi with max the only one left for a ms user and with max loosing its fan base quickly one will not  be sure what to do as tommoros  3d war is going to be between maya and softimage xsi  but both might be ported to mac or will need u to use linux things are going to get complicated


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2005)

I m not doing a lot of work in 3D Max these days, I spended the whole week running for my admission, now it's done, so back to Max

The following scene is a result of my HDR practice & reflection, all done with Mental Ray, kind of Pseudo HDR as I have not used any HDR Map as of yet

Mental Ray, 1-16 Sample Mitchel, the materials are Architectural Metal

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6550/balls7sv.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2005)

updated the scene, this time Added a real HDR Map as the background to it, the color of the balls is changed, the material is Architectural Metal, 

The HDR map is the kitchen_probe.hdr file i found on the net, 

Mental Ray, 1-16 Mitchel, Large BSP Ryatrace, 3 Point Lights, took just 2 mins to render

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/5986/hdriballs7nc.th.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 15, 2005)

Good work going in here guys.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2005)

A new modeling , after many days the previous HDRI had simply a sphere model

This is the shelf I have in my living room, this will be added to my Room scene later, took me 2 hrs to model, all time was used in making it accurately with splines, the rendering took 10 seconds, with Default scaline render, Hammersle at 1.0, &Sharp Quadratic AA

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/5507/shelf5ct.th.jpg

Sirius, in your Furniture scene, can u plz tell me the material u used & your rendering settings, I m not getting how to make the infinite plane


----------



## escape7 (Aug 15, 2005)

are there any free softwares by which we can do this stuff...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 15, 2005)

If it's the spiro bistro furniture scen u are asking, I have already posted the settings in the post where I told you how I made it.
If u want an infinite plane of white or some coler, create a box or geosphere (or bottomless hemispher, if u are using skylight) enclosing the scene, add a normal modifier, go to it's properties and make it not to receive or cast shadows.

AFAIK, gmax and blender are the best freeware options in modeling.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanx for the infinite plane thing, I just rendered my furnitures with it, & belive me for representation this style rocks

The wood looks too plane though,

*img79.imageshack.us/img79/8686/furniture4bj.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2005)

The primary purpose for the creation of the 2nd room was not only to create a good interior scene but also to create realistic lights without the use of Radiosity or any other such plug-in, & only by Default scaline render & Omni's

But, i wasnâ€™t getting the result good enough, I m still working on it, a lot to try & test, I rendered the room scene again with Radiosity this time, took me 10 mins to render with default scaline render, Hamersley at 1.0, Sharp Quadratic Anti aliasing, & ray trace, the file size increased from 400 KB to 37 MB, this is with GI

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5967/room9yz.th.jpg

Also refined the HDRI objects,

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5053/hdriobjects0cx.th.jpg

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/2750/hdriballs8zc.th.jpg


----------



## escape7 (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, I started 3d modelling just today, Its great fun, after going through a few tuts, here is what i managed to make(an air ship). I'm not familier with all the tools so its just a plain 2 colored image.

*img332.imageshack.us/img332/9232/17et.th.png

*img332.imageshack.us/img332/2050/22ld.th.png

*img332.imageshack.us/img332/5121/38fi.th.png

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 18, 2005)

I added the glow effect again, but this time in a different manner, i got remarks that the windows look like paintings on the wall, so i added a little ammount of glow to it, not the best, as I m trying to create consentrated glow, with no fog like effect

No radiosity this time, insted E-Light

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/400/intmdt6xm.th.jpg

Nice blimp, how did u made the wings Escape7,


----------



## escape7 (Aug 18, 2005)

@ gxsaurav : for the wings i used the "extrude" feature and then keeping the crease to zero, and then using "smooth" levelled the surface to a factor of 4.

I used textures & lighting on this one : 

*img290.imageshack.us/img290/9445/61wb.th.png


----------



## escape7 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was working on an aeroplane, my coloring has been horrible, (on smoothening the surface the boundaries re-draw themselves with the colors):

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/3411/70tc.th.png

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/1931/84ua.th.png

wireframe : 

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/64/98ay.th.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 18, 2005)

hmm, good going, modeling first in anything 3d world,

if u want, mail me the max file, the final version & I will add lights to it, & some great multi-sub materials, as i excel in materials, tehn in modeling, & last in lightning, I suck i lights


----------



## siriusb (Aug 18, 2005)

It is very good model for a beginner. Start to learn the basics of texturing, lighting and rendering slowly. Then light and texture ur scene yourself. I am not discrediting gxsaurav, but this way you'll be more happy witth your airplane.
What s/w are u using?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 18, 2005)

hmm, one by one, tru

yo sirius, I was just saying that so that i could try texturing it myself for practise,

never mind, I m making my own Chopper now


----------



## escape7 (Aug 19, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> What s/w are u using?



3d Canvas freeware edition   



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I m making my own Chopper now



would love to see it.   

I was trying to make a windmill, again the coloring went haywire   

*img240.imageshack.us/img240/1296/109tk.th.png

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## siriusb (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't worry about the coloring or texture this early (as I see that u've just begun). One good way to quench ur beginner thirst would be to look at a lot of related models by artists or pictures of real ones and then trying out the textures.

I suppose ur texture in the cloth material is a bit too strtched. Search ur help for tiling and mirroring.

Here's my  model of a windmill house that I saw somewhere:
*img325.imageshack.us/img325/7605/windmillhouse18at.th.jpg
This one is a few months old. I made another version with trees, compund walls, grass and stuff, but let me perfect the render and then post it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, windmill is a good idea to make, espicially when I m trying to create Fake lights with default scanline renderar, my next artwork, & I will add chopper to it,


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 20, 2005)

well, now i m going back to modeling & taking a break from lightning, 

since i learned the basics of 3 point lightning & Fake GI, I rerendered the old room scene, this time with better lights then before, in term of reality, tell me is it better then before or not, I found that theold scene was lit everywhere, while in reality some parts of my room are not that lit

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/8612/primary2pp.th.jpg

Defalut Scanline, Hammersley at 1, Sharp Quadratic,  E-Light script


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 23, 2005)

good going guys  
also here is a article for u i found on the net 
here is a from the article has been taken 
*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20050818-5220.html 

Intel: we rushed the dual-core P4 to market 

8/18/2005 12:57:03 PM, by Eric Bangeman 


We suspected as much, and Intel has confirmed it: the dual-core Pentium 4 was a hack. Speaking at the Hot Chips conference in advance of next week's Intel Developers Forum, Intel engineer Jonathan Douglas said that the dual-core Smithfield was rushed out the door because of competitive pressures from AMD. "We were behind," and Intel needed a "competitive response" to the dual-core CPUs in development by its rival. 

Smithfield made it through testing and out the door in about nine months, which is remarkably quick by Intel standards. The need to get a dual-core CPU into the market as a response to AMD meant that Smithfield lacked features of the dual-core Opteron and Athlon 64 like independent memory buses for each core. In addition, the need to put two Pentium 4 cores on a single die led to additional signaling problems as the transistors were even closer together on the new dual-core CPUs. 

Since the release of Smithfield, Intel has been working hard on its next generation of dual-core CPUs. The company has moved up the debut of the dual-core Xeon (Paxville) from early 2006 to the fourth quarter of this year (which will allow Dell to finally offer an alternative to the dual-core Opterons). Unlike Smithfield, Paxville will feature a dedicated memory controller for each core on the CPU. 

At the IDF next week, Intel is expected to provide an update on the progress of its next-generation CPUs. Merom and its brethren are all departures from the Pentium 4's Netburst architecture, based on the Pentium M instead. Fabbed at 65nm, those CPUs are expected to start shipping in 2Q/3Q 2006, and may very well power the first generation of Apple's Intel machines. 

[ Discuss ]


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 23, 2005)

suarav the room is done prteey good especailly the proportion  evrthing is nice but the only thing that make s it look a bit artifal acoording to me is the textures in some places and  i cant tell a lot about lighning  as i feel it is good enough  but the texture is the only thing which i feel is not allowing the scence to bllom to its best


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2005)

hmm, ok I will refine the textures, & plz this is the general section & this thread is for 3D rendering, not hardware news, better post all Dual core news in the hardware section of this forum


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 23, 2005)

weel ok i will take care in future i just posted it so u are kept informed as dual core are most important to  people in 3d animation


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 24, 2005)

we already know that, even HT helps a lot

now I missed to post something here, this is a outdoor scene i m working on right, in the end it will be a daylight scene, with building in the backround, which I m still making, & a proper atmosphiaric sky

it took 8 mins 22 seconds to render via Mental Ray, with 1-4 Mitchel AA, Finel gather at 400 samples & GI at 500 samples, the grass is the most comples one & takes a lot of time to render

although with Default scanline renderer, at sharp quadratic & Hammersley at 1, it took only 4 mins but i had to give some Omnis for the Fake GI

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/3505/lights5hx.th.jpg


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 27, 2005)

Trying to create a Rubik Cube game using DirectX 9 and VC#.net Will post the game and if my friend agrees the source file of it too.


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried out some in photoshop. I feel I can get some feedback here. Please do suggest improvements.

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/3797/malaika1gz.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

Move the face more towards left and it wud be great. U drew the hair, I suppose, in which case it is well done. But u need to look into the details a bit, i think, near the mouth and ears, make the left eye smaller and u are done.
Those are my critics but mind u, I haven't drawn hair in ps myself, but I've seen tuts on it. Excellent looking, btw.


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

This is another one I made after I got my new Fastrack. I like "watch"-ing it u know  

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/1254/fasttrack38bz.jpg


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks siriusb!!

I will certainly apply the changes u suggested. Thanks again


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

Also regarding the hair. I made a custom brush (large sixed) added some jitters (not much though) and then painted using airbrush.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

That's brilliant! I have only a very faint idea as to how u did that watch. Ppl will have to look twice to know it's a fake. Gorgeous too. I have modelled my watch in 3d too. But it comes nowhere near urs.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 29, 2005)

@forsan77ever

I think you made this in Photoshop right?


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot.........

I also had a look at yours watch and I must say thats really cool. You used the reflection element very well and the glass material too.

I am not that used to 3D MAX. I do my stuff in PS only. I hope u can help me out in learning 3D MAX??


----------



## forsan77ever (Aug 29, 2005)

NikhilVerma

right


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2005)

I tried a lot for the realistic lights with only Default scnaline renderer, but I m not getting it right, i m scraping the idea, & restarting from scratch, using mental ray

A friend of mine created dam realistic lights with VRay which took 6 hrd to render on his Athlon 64 3000+ venice, Vray is dam slow, it's not good for single frame scene, as it takes a lot of time to render & save the lights in cache because of which the later frames are rendered lot faster

I m making the lights for my scene with Mental Ray, GI & FG, just as a beta I mreleasing this scene, only 1 m area spot , as a direction light applied applied, with color.

Using GI & FG default, consider it beta 1

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/8300/beta19mm.th.jpg

anyone knows if u calculate FG & if the layout of the room is fixed do I need to recalculate it if i change the fill light a bit, or can i simply use the previous cache


----------



## technoexplorer (Aug 31, 2005)

And so to think only I was trying to get those things running on my AMD 64 3000+. I use Maya 6.0 and I am working all on my own. Would love to show you a piece but the upload is pathetic. The 5 sec clip took 15 min to render and still the thing is jerky. The avi was encoded at 32 fps (1024x768). Know how to set it right?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2005)

technoexplorer said:
			
		

> And so to think only I was trying to get those things running on my AMD 64 3000+. I use Maya 6.0 and I am working all on my own. Would love to show you a piece but the upload is pathetic. The 5 sec clip took 15 min to render and still the thing is jerky. The avi was encoded at 32 fps (1024x768). Know how to set it right?



Well, i would like to see your scenas made in Maya 6, which renderer u use for that

i don't know about maya but for 3D Max & animation 640X480 reslution with quadratic AA & hammersley sampling is dam good


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, i studied final gather basics & a lot of GI & Self illumination for interior. rendered these sceans from scratch 

the first one took 18 mins to render, with Mental Ray 1-16 Mitchel AA, Finel gathe samples at 2000 & GI Photons 1000000, sample 500, here only one light is used, a single m area spot

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/3624/alpha16or.th.jpg

the 2nd one contains anothe direct light illuminating the wall, taken with Finel gather at 500 & GI at 500 samples, along with 100000 GI photons

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/9786/beta27sl.th.jpg

tell me , does the first scene looks realistic, in terms of lightning, also how does the textures look

i added bump & bounce of lights in 2nd scene,


----------



## siriusb (Sep 1, 2005)

The second scene looks better. BTW, why is the center table in the second scene look more polygonal than the one in the first scene?
And, going above 1000 FG sample is not required for such scenes. How much did u specify for reflection and refraction in FG and in renderer?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2005)

woops, thats my mistake, in the first scene, the table is optimised, while in 2nd scene it's not

I did not gave any refraction & reflection, where should i enter the values in Final gahter for these


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2005)

in the 2nd scene given , i forgot to mention that I used 2.0 as the energy in the mental ray light properties for key light & 1.2 for the fill light

I rerendered the scene today but forgot again to un-optimise the table, & to increse the energy, right now i m leaving for some work, but i did a render when i was getting ready

this render took 20 mins to compleate, 1-16 Mitchel, Ray trace shadows, with Area shadow to make it more soft, 1 Skylight, 1 m area spot as key light & one as fill light, FG at 1500 Samples, GI with 100000 Photons

using low FG value of 1000 gives me less brightness in the scene, also I have now changed the wall color to a slight yellowish tone

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6956/alpha24zz.th.jpg

how close it is to reality,& what else should i change


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2005)

Another render, this time more natural GI, took me 35 mins

1-16 Mitchel, Hammersley Supersampling on the maps, Finel gather & GI Samples at 700, & GI Photons = 100000, rest as default, although i gave the maximum final gather radius = 156 & minimum 15.6, for this i simply took a measure in the front view, it was 320

I found that by changind the wall color, I can get a very nice & gentle new look & effect, so changed to slight green

*img359.imageshack.us/img359/2790/room24zu.th.jpg

What do u think now, should i continue refining the lights or concentrate on materials & modeling


----------



## siriusb (Sep 2, 2005)

It's looking good. Lights are fine. The scene looks almost real except for the right-most pillow. 



> final gather radius = 156 & minimum 15.6, for this i simply took a measure in the front view, it was 320


How'd you do the calculation? I usually leave it to default which works fine.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2005)

right mose pillow, ok, will do it, i m also re-making the materials for them to look more real, for this i m using the 3dkingdom.org material pack

For the calculation

go to front view, u will see a side view of the scene, now simply make a plane covering everything, & see the width, thats kind of diameter, if u don;t give any value FG will simply calculate on it's own, a radius, in my case i gave my own


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2005)

Since i don't know, how to make paintings, these are a rough paintings on the room, same GI as before, but with no FG, for fast rendering, at 1/4 to 4 box AA

Next up, model a painting, in Illustrator & them make a 3D model of it

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/4945/beta13ec.th.jpg


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 3, 2005)

wow gx...

Have to say that's the most photorealistic render of your room till now...

Great job !


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2005)

ok, done changed the wall, now it has paintings, in frame, well, kinds the plastic paintings found in lucknow aminabad market, for the picture i simply add a few wallpapers I have   , new images are under way

how is it, the table got a lot of bump though

1-16 Mitchel, FG & GI at 700 Samples, FG Radius = 156/15.6, 1000000 Photons for the key light 30 mins to render

*img379.imageshack.us/img379/4660/final127fl.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok, here is the final render for today, now all of u guys tell me what else can I do to make it look more better & realistic

it used to take about 35 mins to render the scene, but this time, I though, lets reserch on the re-use cache function & chosed the option to save the GI Photon Map & FG, the finel rendering took, 40 mins, calculation of FG & GI took 25 mins while 20 mins for rendering at 1-16 Mitchel AA

but this time the FG & GI was saved as a cache, I edited the materials a little bit, incresed the intencity of key light from 2.7 to 2.9, & re-rendered the scene, I was ready for a long render time again, but i was shocked to see that Mental ray simply calculated the difference in GI & FG compared to the previous one saved in the cache, the size of GI Map incresed from 10 MB to 11 MB while FG Map incresed from 1.6 to 2 MB.

So, the next render u see below was rendered in a mere 15 mints compared to 40 mins before, dam, Cache in MRay is good

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/613/final4ya.th.jpg

I m thankful to nikhil for the maps for the painting U see on the wall, also the curtain is not made by me but insted it's made by a friend of mine in my insti, he uses vray, & though the render times are huge with vray, he makes some killer art


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2005)

GX the leaves in the window are little big in size, reduce them.

Superb work !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2005)

Kannan,

I reditited the layout of the room, made it look more specious, then before, tell me is it better then the previous layout,

i changed the position of the sofa's a litle further from the table, so that there is enough space to sit, i turned on inverse decay for the key light, as it is with natural sunlight

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/7172/final24yw.th.jpg

let me know if it looks any better then the previous scene

1-16 Mitchel, & since the layout was changed Final gather was re-calculated from scratch & so was GI, it took again 35 mins, there won't be any need to calculate it any further for this layout if it is better then before


----------



## siriusb (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks much better now. But something is holding the scene from being life-like. I would guess it's the materials. Modeling and lighting is ok. I feel that the sunset photo on the right does not go with the color of the room and of the other photos.

I am right now searching for a good wax material in max. The one in max is pathetic and the sss in mental ray is kinda difficult to figure out the values for the various parameters. I will post it here after I render it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2005)

ok, i will change the materials a bit

i don't know how to make cloth material, the material for the curtain came out good don't know how, but for the sofa a better material is required, which i m now making, 

i will change the sunlight poster, any other modification required, as i won't be able to make anything for the next few days, will be busy


----------



## Kannan (Sep 4, 2005)

Still leaves are big GX.

The lightning is now natural. Good work.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 4, 2005)

Yo gx !
(gx > I'm gonna sue him now)
hehe

Well I've stared at your render for like 2 mins now from every angle, even upside down...
And what I think is

The walls, rack, portraits, lighting are all very realistic.

But there is no texture on the red cushions of the sofa. And also they don't look like as if made of cloth.
And the wood doesn't have texture.
I think it might have but it just doesn't look like a wood texture

I took a picture of my sofa for you...

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/9581/12an.th.jpg

See if you can figure something out...

What I can see the wood needs to be a little on the dark side contact darth vader if you can. Obi Van is upto no good.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, ok, I will refine the cloth of sofa & wood, a bit , 

siri can u plz give me some idea or material which can match this one

I made the sofa more cushier, took me a stagering 1 hr 30 mins to render as i was doing R n D with FG Smaple & radious, tried 5 insted of the previous 150, dam

the new scene, will refine the materials for the sofa & wood

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/3104/final7ey.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2005)

i changed the cloth & wood material, this time they are the ones given with 3D Max, the default ones, just to see what difference does it make, is it better now

the thing is my sofa cloth is velvet which shines, in my drawing room

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/7629/beta2cloth1sc.th.jpg

Which is better, rendered at draft quality with No FG & GI, the cloth now looks dull, the previous cloth was made using falloff maps, & there was bump map on it, but too little

Nikhil, I need those images u sended me yesterday back, just the link, i accidently deleted that one i was using insted of the green flowers in the above scene


----------



## siriusb (Sep 5, 2005)

The scene is progressing nicely.The sofa back rest needs to be made fluffy too. And, if u don't mind, take those daisies from the scene. They detract the realism in the scene. Use some realistic looking model or use some other thing there.

OTTH, here's a render of my candle which will be put in a larger scene later. I still have to add runoff wax and the works. Default max wax material with a gif for flame. Mental ray took 8 minutes to render it coz of the glass i suppose. As u can see, it just doesn't behave like a real wax even with gi. I heard brazil wax is much more life like, but brazil wax is the death to my system. It takes soo long to render anything.
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/9788/candlelight1sj.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2005)

8) I can see the big picture here

a candle, a lady in white sari, a long dark ally = Your own horrer movie made in 3d Max

gooooooooooo sirius


----------



## siriusb (Sep 5, 2005)

@gx, U damned well guessed all of the elements that are going to be in my scene. There's one more element u haven't guessed and it will be cool.
And thanks for thinking that i can do this.


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 5, 2005)

wow man... you ppl are great..


----------



## forsan77ever (Sep 5, 2005)

@sirius,

I have a few points abt the flame in the candle. I have been experimenting with candles and matches and found out something I would like to share with you.

The flame is not of the same intensity throughout from bottom to top but changes. 
At the center (near the wick) the wax melts and the heat is max therefore this is the most gaseous part of the flame. So the inside portion should be colorless (the wick and the background should be visible albeit displaced due to heat).
Just above that region there should be a very fine area of bluish flame (oxidizing flame).
Above that white, yellow and orange as the heat reduces upward.

This is what i observed, hope thats helpful


----------



## Kannan (Sep 5, 2005)

GX good work !!!!!!!!!

But lof things are missing. Pls add them back.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2005)

first render for today, got a big busy day ahead

I made the sofa back a little bit coushier, should i make them more coushier,

The sofa cloth was made from scratch to match the velvet look of my home sofa, the wood is default teak architecture material

kanna, the leaves will be refined later

sirius, i removed the dasies

since FG & GI were already calculated, the render at 1-16 mitchel, took only 8 mins to compleate, i think there is a ghost in my PC which has made it this fast. Also are the painting matching now

*img326.imageshack.us/img326/6002/final6ku.th.jpg


----------



## Kannan (Sep 5, 2005)

Now this looks realistic  GX


----------



## siriusb (Sep 5, 2005)

forsan77ever, thanks for ur observation on the flame. I'll use it for creating a better flame. Currently, I am using a gif so that I can change the wik shape and just have to reposition the gif over it instead of redraw it.


----------



## siriusb (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's the same saber with cured metal reflections.
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/3846/lightsabre2pt.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2005)

dam, the saber looks almost realistic, how did u made it sirius


----------



## siriusb (Sep 6, 2005)

U would've figured it out by now. It's just a lathed line with some extrudes. A skylight and an omni. Rendered with default gi and fg values. Sampling at 4-64 mitchell with .2 contrast. A hdri environment.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2005)

hmm cool, anyway, i m unofficially blind for a few days, just got lences so no work


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2005)

since i can't read for a few days, i just made a material & rendered the old table i had

the real material was downloaded from cgsociety

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/2952/table0tv.th.jpg


----------



## Kannan (Sep 7, 2005)

I feel bad tat GX has to wear lense.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2005)

whats so bad about me wearing lences, my eyesight is - 3 only, not a lot, i jsut got lencs so that i can get rid of the glasses, although i still have the old glasses, just in case


----------



## Kannan (Sep 7, 2005)

No, it like a good designer like GXhas to wear specks. It would be better that his eyes are really good and dont need to wear any lenses or glases


----------



## technoexplorer (Sep 10, 2005)

That ain't as bad as it seems. I just *have* to wear lenses. My glasses are worth -9. Way too heavy. I was a real dud in those days.


----------



## technoexplorer (Sep 10, 2005)

About that sample. I can't upload it to my Geocities site. There ain't enough bandwidth. BTW the scene is a transluscent crystal ball (Blinn material) with two hands (Lambert material) and a plane (Lambert) to catch the shadow plus two point lights. I used Maya Software Renderer to encode the avi at 1024x768 at 32 fps with 2x AA. The same was also rendered at the same settings into IFF images. The video playback is jerky but FCheck playback works fine with the IFF images. 

There may be a solution: I can render the whole animation it in JPEG frames but how to convert it to video?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2005)

there is no need to render at 1024X768 with 2X AA for video, thats way tooooooo High-def

i don't know about the supersampling of Maya, but for Video 640X480, with Quadratic Anti allising & Hammersley is enough, for fast motion video Max 2.5 is enough, this is in the case of 3D Max, U r going too high man

for video, in Max there is an option to render image sequence, i.e. one image for each frame, this is better then AVI, cos then U can start from the last frame where U left,  insted of calculating the whole scene again

save each frame as a tga file, that will be of really high quality, after this, open the Image sequence at the desired frame rate, in Quicktime Pro, or gif movie gear, & convert to a video, for 640X480 Video, mp4 with 384 kbps is enough


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2005)

well, b'th day is over & so is the party, i m back to 3D Max

i m now working on the exterior scene i was making previously, i just added a sky bckground to it & refined the lights, enabled GI & FG, 20 mins in rendering 
*img365.imageshack.us/img365/5076/beta41vy.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2005)

i just made an animation in the meantime, with PArray & Fireeffect in a sphere gizmo, tell me how is it, don't compare it with the hollywood animation though

*rapidshare.de/files/5290036/Render1.mp4.html


----------



## kato (Sep 20, 2005)

man i m in arena too the course AAAWP.I m in 1 st sem .Someday i will surely make such gud models as u gx saurav and ur work is gr8.One of the guys in my institute made a probaby 10 or 15 minutes video of car going around in a city dunno which software he used it took him 3 months to complete he was rendering on two pcs .How  i dunno


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 20, 2005)

1st sem, i will say concentrate really hard on Illustrator & Photoshop, or Corel, which ever U prefer

it's been only 3.5 months me learning Max & the course is running slow, i concentrated a lot on modeling, then now on lightning. U will prevail, just have patience

Rendering with more then one PC is possible, it's called Render farm, where many PC's work together to calculate

I have a friend, whose cyber cafe consists of AthlonXP 2000+ CPU X 10 all having 256 MB DDR266 memory & onboard gfx, i sometime use it as a render farm to do heavy rendering


----------



## kato (Sep 20, 2005)

oh so he looked very funny running frm one pc to another and he said he was rendering one pc and other half in other pc.Actually we were to learn photoshop but after upgrading to XP .They waited for headoffice to give CD for photoshop(Why i dunno).So in this process our whole 2 sem is over because of photoshop being extended(we learnt sounde forge,director mx,storyboarding).i am making small game in director mx too


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 20, 2005)

hmm i made a few projects in Director MX in 2nd sem, have a look, ennonmai helped me a lot in this

the script for voulme slider is written compleately by me, baed on the inbuilt volume slider script

Download My GX amp file

Just a simple go to frame method open in IE

Something i made for holi, 2 weeks after director MX started 
*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/dmx/ball/ball.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 21, 2005)

i refined the animation, this time added bounce, deflectors & gravity, so that it colides to the wall & stops as it happens in reality, although i will still call it beta,

there is only one light in the scene, illuminating everything, m area omni, i will make use of GI & FG later

*rapidshare.de/files/5367125/render1.mp4.html

let me know how it is


----------



## ~Romil (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice stuff Saurav, never knew you can "work" a bit too 

Keep up!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 22, 2005)

& what does that suppose to mean romil

i refined the animation, this time added texture & maps to the walls & floor, & decresed the bounce of floor, so it looks more realistic

The final output was done at 352x288, 1-4 Mitchel AA, as it is enough for this resolution, it took, 5 mins to render a 1.5 second video, having 45 frames, with GI & FG enabled, & only one omni as light source, without GI & FG the rooms becomes dark

have a look, is it better now, pzl suggest what else can i do to it

Download

The rendered file is a Divx video encoded at 352X288 with 768 kbps bitrate, even then with the conversion the floor lost it's roughness compared to uncompressed avi


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2005)

so many days, human modeling has started in our institute, & we are right now making it with box, so is to make low poly models

first thing, a hand, it's hard for me make with box so I made it out of cylinders, i m making the palm right now, & since i made the fingers in edit poly, i m discardng it & remaking in edit mesh so that i can color them, what do u think 

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/5084/fingers6yj.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2005)

if u r too scared to look that weird fingers, then take a look now

i remodeled the finger with mesh modeling insted of poly, any improvement, the nail is yet to be carved

Top view
*img276.imageshack.us/img276/580/top4xh.jpg

Side view
*img276.imageshack.us/img276/1639/side8rd.jpg


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 3, 2005)

Woah i can't belive u guys are drawing like this. Have u guys thought a career for game development or Animation??


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 3, 2005)

well, i have already decided, if it's not MBA then CG Art, more like Animation & movie effects


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 3, 2005)

just another update for the exterior scene, the lightning has to be more sunny & I m now changing the layout of the scene, will be adding pavement in fron of the homes & will add a few trees, along with flowers, as for a proper gardenthe House is not made by me, I downloaded from 3Dtotal.com, all credit goes to the creator for publishing it for free

*img60.imageshack.us/img60/5231/beta11xi.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2005)

a huge update, I just re-sorted the whole layout, & added the pavement, the layout is done, now only the shininess of sunlight is left over all the things

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/8938/beta13qs.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Oct 6, 2005)

Studying human modeling are you? After I made a horrible looking hand in max, I never ventured into organic modelling myself.
But since I have a lot of free time now, I fancied doing that candle scene...only without the candles.
Here's a draft of the scen:
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/4898/undergroundvault6cx.th.jpg

I wanted to make a small cave like tunnel but after some modifications, I made it into a long corridor like place. First I wanted make the entire place out of blocks that make up the wall, but I didn't know how to make each block look different and the scene was too heavy on the memory.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2005)

My god, i never though of making a composition, still doing artworks here, dam, I will sure give it a  try

how did u made that gal, looks a lot better then what I can make right now

neyway, I need your help in exterior lightning in 3D max with mental ray, as I m making the scene, so far I have come up with what U see, but still, it's not exectly "sunny", how can i do that,

there are no particular exterior lightning tutorials for MRay & VRay is tooooo slow


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2005)

Finel render of this scene, until further developement, like my own house insted of those ones

what do U think, what else can I use to make it look more sunny, right now using, 2 M area spot, one m area Omni & 1 skylight, with FG at 2000 samples, radius 5-50, GI Samples 1500, photon size 1.5,decay 2.0

this scene takes hell lot of time to render, takes about 30 mins in 1-16 mitchel AA, since now I know a little about video post, I will add some effects to it, right now it's a 1-4 Mitchel AA compleated in 20 mins

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/9184/render6ch.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Oct 9, 2005)

No, it's ot a composite. Wahtever gave you that idea! And I didn't make as much as her finger nail. She is a victoria from poser 6. I borrowed all those accessories (amulet, dress, earrings and staff) from a site and then I just posed her. But believe me, importing her into 3d studio max is a right pain in uranus.
Regarding the sunlight, you can use a bright target direct light and not spot or omni, as sunlight, though looks like omni source, has parallel rays as seen from earth. This will make for more realistic shadows, that's all. Also, you can try the photometric IES sun if u want accurate sunlight and use the logarithmic exposure control. Check the tut pdf that came with your max. And how did u make the grass? Transparency map layers or splines?

This here's a shield that I am going to equip the girl above (All hail "Warrior princess vicky"), complete with some fake blood 
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/622/shieldtest4vs.th.jpg

Will post the final scene later.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 9, 2005)

U guys are simply cool. I am really amazed....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2005)

the IES Sun gives me very hard shadows, I have tried it, at the value of 3200 lux everything is fine, over that, it's preety much overexposed

I m using an Omni as the fill light, but as U said I will use a target direct light as the sun, & then try again, I have seen some other renders on 3dkingdom etc, they are almost like mine, just more yellowish sunny

I made the grass using splines, then scatter


----------



## siriusb (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a sort of final render of the scene I had in mind. I didn't really notice but I think it took almost an hour to render it, mainly because of the seperate stoned stone wall which I should have removed once I've decided to reduce the brightness in the scene.
*img428.imageshack.us/img428/1171/undergroundvault4vw.th.jpg


----------



## shakti (Oct 13, 2005)

it's mind blowing


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2005)

I m modeling exterior scenes these days for my Diwali project, for which i will make an explosion just like i made in that Drum explosion scene

but hairs the grea thing, i was just trying a few things today, & though of using my Premier & Sound forge skills, weather they are still good or not, so I compleated the explosion scene with full aduio effects

The video is the same old explosion video, but the Explosion audio was made  in FL Studio 5.0, enhanced by Sound forge, & the post production is done in Premiere Pro 1.5, take a look, & tell me does this looks natural or not

Download 350 KB, requirs Quicktime 7


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2005)

back to the net

I was making a few new animation these days, as i learned bones, Spline IK, Crowd simulation, & just used them in the animations

The first one is my near compleate Diwali project, using Video post on Super spray particles, & Mental Ray, i tried to simulate night scene, but it doesn't look that good due the the night sky map, i don't have any good. The Sound is taken from Doom 3, while the explosion is the previous one used in drum explosion

Guess whats the the rendering time for this scene, only 40 mins. For this I first rendered the the whole scene without the cracker in it, just one frame, as the background isn't moving at all, only the particles, then I rendered the animation of the cracker, 120 Frames, without anything except the craccker & spray, the rest of the black part became Alpha channel as i saved them as TGA files. then i simply opened the video & the background bitmap in premiere & kinda Superimposed the video on the background, & added effects with After effects to make it look smooth, & in 2 hrs the final scene was made

Download 350 kb, Open in Quicktime 7

for the 2nd scene, i simply used the old room scene backgorund & added the Flower Pot to it, & then with crowd simulation, i hoverd the boxes arround them, I m right now modeling the Fly, as soon as that is finished I will replace the boxes with the fly

Download 130 kb, Open in Quicktime 7


----------



## mail2and (Oct 26, 2005)

good ones gx.. the drum and the cracker ones were perfect... good timing too


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2005)

I compleated the fly scene, since i had an accident I won't be able to work for a while, so just rendering stuff with minute changes

the fly scene is made using crowd simulation, the room is the old one, & the flies are casting real time shadows, now only because of this real time shadow, i had to render each frame seperately, & it took a stagering 1 hr 27 mins to render the 100 frames at 1-4 Mitchel Super sampling  at 352X288 resolution, quaite high for a 3 second video, if it wasen't for the real time shadows then i could have renered it in less then 40 mins, with same quality,

the flies are very low poly models, as U can't even see them properly, so Y make something if it won't be showing at a lage scale, what matters is the shape & color which resembles a fly, here is a pic of the fly

Download
Requires Quicktime 7 to play, 190KB

*img490.imageshack.us/img490/4568/fly5xr.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Oct 28, 2005)

Regarding the barrel explosion scene, great work. But  and the barrel's reaction to the explosion's strength is too small. I mean the gravity is too high. I like the sound of "crowd simulation" and the flies are good too. They look more like bees though.
Encouraged by your explosion scene, I wanted to make a diwali scen myself. Here's a 'Flower pot' (or Buss vaanam, as it is called in Tamil). Mind you, the file is around 2.7MB. I don't kow how to shrink it more than this though. I used 1-4 mitchell with 3ivx compression but still the file size won't come down. I want to add smoke and wind turbulence to the scene as well. The scen uses video post for the glow. I also used a UDeflector on the ground box to bounce off the sparks landing on the ground. I tried including the "lens highlight" effect, but it doen't do to augment the realism.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2005)

hmm, how many secodsn that video is, here's what U do

1) When rendering a Video animation, render to frames, insted of a avi, that is one image for each frame, I prefer TGA format

2) Then using the inbuilt RAM player, U can open the image sequence & save as uncompressed AVI. Or U can open the image sequence in Quicktime pro which i prefer

3) After that the best way, for storage, open the video in Quicktime 7 Pro, & export as mov file, with Motion JPG B compression, 25 frames/sec, & highest quality, for publishing, save the video as 80% quality, H.264, multi pass, & automatic bitrate, this will compress the video to a really small size

for even more detaild encoding, save as MPEG-4, H.264 Codec, 512 kbps bitrate

3ivx is too old now, don't use it, & better download the latest version of quicktime 7


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2005)

just saw the animation U made, really good, plain & simple, now start teaching me

How did u made it, PFSource or Super spray, I in my case used 2 Super spray with 60% particles, but i didn't made them bounce off the ground, i made them like I had a cracker last yer, they dissapper in the air, after going up, how did u made yours this much dense

& just for the record, I re-encoded the animation with quicktime7, a MP4 fie with H.264 codec at 512 kbps bitrate, the file size came to 900 kb


----------



## siriusb (Oct 29, 2005)

Like you said, it was really simple thing. I used one SuperSpray which emits based on rate rather than on total. At the peak level of emission, the rate was 40 and a particle speed of about 0.7
The particles were instanced geometry of a low poly geosphere. I think I did this to control the size of the particles universally. To get the effect of the sparks getting longer with speed of emmision, I used the "direction of travel/MBlr"'s stretch parameter and increased it to 45.
And to make the particles stay for sometime, I used the "particle life" and it's associated "variation" attribute. I varied these values as  increased the speed and rate of the particles. I also varied the spread, off-axis and off-plane of the particles with the rate of emmision to give a more focussed stream of particles as the fountain reached high speeds. I think these param changes gave the impression of high density sparks.
And finally, I used the gravity spacewarp, wind spacewarp, Udeflector, and currently, PBomb and mesh bomb modifiers, to the cone and the particle system. I made the udeflector object-based and selected the ground box as the object. I tweaked the bounce and friction values to some suitable values. I think you will be aware of the video post params.
I am currently working on a "Ground Chakkar" or whatever you call it. (In tamil it is called a  "changgu chakkaram")


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2005)

we call it "chakkri"

hmm, a lot of things U did, mine was simple, as this is how the annar was when i saw it, particles going up, sparkeling & not coming back to ground, well some of them did came back to ground & jumped, but most of the particles vanished in the air


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

just a re-render of the old room scene, this time i made the bed sheet using clothFX, & refined a lights, now there is only one target direct light in the room

*img483.imageshack.us/img483/9183/render0bx.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2005)

even though it's diwali, i just rendered the old room scene, in toon shader, it's simple, with falloff map applied for the light

*img483.imageshack.us/img483/5001/cellshaded3ci.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 3, 2005)

i compleated by Diwali project, just added some text to the cracker video, take a look

since i m mailing this to a few other frieds who are non geeky as diwali greeting, i had to encode in mpg1, so that it can be played everywhere, because of which there is a severe quality loss

*www.fileupyours.com/files/2533/Diwali.mpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2005)

3d max as per course books is about to end, & I still haven't mastered a lot of things, seems like 6 months is too low for 3d Max, I still have to learn Outdoor lightning, NURBS Modeling & Charecter modeling


Reactor has started in my institute, & I m making a real comples scene, it's a compleate soccer animation, which might take about 1 whole minute, i m already shvering thinking about the rendering time

right now just the modeling first, as soon as i can get the lights fine, I will start working in reactor for the animation. This is just a beta 1 render, the maps have changed now, & also the ground texture, can someone plz provide me a good ground texture for the stadium

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/9415/beta14ig.th.jpg

How to make it more sunny


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2005)

i just made the football, all by NGonss, it was tough to model it, as it required exect value for roation & size, i took help of some Lightwave Tutorials for making soccerball & made in Max, take a look, render taken at front viewport

now i m making the lightning for the daylight scene, but also thinking of making a 4 light source based night game scene, lets see which givs me better quality

*img426.imageshack.us/img426/9678/ball8hi.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 22, 2005)

the soccer animation is 50% compleated, i m making the biped animation for the player who will kick the ball, but just rendered a test animation, to check how does the net behaves to the ball hitting it

the quality is sevearly low due to H.264 compression, the scene has lost it's glow at all, U can compare by a still render of the field & the animation, there is a huge difference in quality due to compression of video

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/7731/field4zb.th.jpg

Download 200 KB, H.264, requirs quicktime 7 or Quicktime alternative v7

let me know what & where should i improve, it takes me 43 seconds to render one frame for this animation at 1-4 Mitchel Super sampling & FG value of 4000

I m now trying to make the scene more lit by ambiant occulsion map, but that will be rendered in a final version only


----------



## kato (Nov 23, 2005)

kool football dude me is now on premiere pro and it will be flash next so i keep my fingers crossed


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2005)

r u also in arena multimedia?


----------



## kato (Nov 23, 2005)

yeah me in arena multimedia too if u go back some pages u might find that i told to u that earlier itself


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2005)

we just got the project in our institute, all the 3D Max batches  in the institute are given the same project, to make a 3 mins walkthrough of a whole city

basically, this is a test for our modeling skilles, even if we don't render it, with lights, but modeling & mapping are what is required in it

so far, from the last 10 days, i have been roaming my city & taking pics of evry building i can find, the city is a normal "current world" city, but with a few bells added to make it more efficiant, & now i have started modeling it, the plan for the city is compleated but it's still open for modification, 

if u wanna see a closest city like this, take a look the ciities of NFS series, usually all the models are low poly but with mapping they are made what u see, so this is what i intedn to do,

the first models i made is this bridge, this is the main connecting point of the city, there will 3 such bridges in a circular arc, which connects the 3 parts of the city

3D Max 8, Mental ray 3.4, 1X16 Mitchel, Compleate box modeling, using vertex modeling, which is something i prefer now, rendered in 10 seconds, with light GI & FG, modeled in 10 mins. u can take it as alpha 1 version

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1360/brdgalph10ru.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah if u remember i told about a guy using rendering farm was working on the project u r talking about he made a walkthrough of a city


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2005)

well, good for him, i have to make the whole thing from scratch

here is the compleate layout, i m making the street lights right now

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/4199/brdgealpha16wm.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2005)

last render for today, i had no idea that mental ray 3.4 with 3D Max 8 is faster then mental ray 3.3 for 3D Max 7, not only the results are as good as v3.3 at half the FG value, but it's also faster

the current scene is the the final layout of the bridge, the red orbs in the sky are my imagination, as the city is futuristic, consider this, the orbes are basically plasma container, & the surface is a red color surface, which with the help of high power lenses embeded in the orb light is actully focused at a point, in this case, 2 street lights for each bridge in both directions, this is highly efficient compared to many small lights, like we have today, more like small sun in night. It is red, so that flying choppers can see it in the sky. the are in the sky, static, cos they are using megnatic force to repel from the ground, the bridge, much Like North-North pole repaltion, it's a woerd idea, but this is theorotically possible, plasma emitting light, like sun

anyway, tell me how it is, Rendered at 1-16 Mitchel, 800 FG, & 800 GI, other optimisations, & glow effect by video post, i will refine later, but right now i have to model rest of the city

the centar stage is unaccessable to general public, & i have decided to make a city control centre tower there, from which U can see the who city, & it houses the vital networks & power supply node info, much like the citadel in half life 2 City 17, but not in-human like that

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/6007/brdgealpha19lq.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Dec 10, 2005)

dude cant see the image on second last post


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2005)

as soon as i update the render, i delete the lat image posted here, the most recent update is the one next to it, with the orbs


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2005)

i started modeling on the city core building, i would like suggestion on that,

this render is for the core layout, the bridge are now final, what u r watching is the the final version of bridge, although the materials are temp

i added a base plane, so that u can see how it will look on ground, I added real plasma effect to the orbs with video post, how does the bridge looks, there is only the street lights U see in the scene, they are illuminating the world by final gather & GI, i added a IES Sky though

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6167/bridgebeta10pa.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Dec 11, 2005)

dude i guess the building can be made a lot taller to give a futuristic effect


----------



## siriusb (Dec 11, 2005)

So 3dsmax 8 is faster? Let me get it then.

And yea, pay attention to proportions gx. unless you wanted the roads to be half-a kilometer across, you need to increase the size of the central tower. otherwise, the plasma balls look cool. But the light coming from them is white and too focussed. So it doesn't look correct. Work on the modelling for now and forget the textures. That's how most artist I've seen proceed. Keep going.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 11, 2005)

i m scaling it accordingly, the bridge is 2 km long, so the tower will be .5 km tall, 500 Meter

I can't seem to make a good model of it, dam, just tried for 2 hrs & still not a good model, i think my head needs a brake, i m thinking of making a tower building & above it an antena


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2005)

i did it, finally did it,

3 hrs and I was able to create nothing, then all of a sudden, 40 mins & I created this, atlast i scrapped the old round tower idea, & now making the tower as U see it, kinda edgy, but final version will be different, i made this in paper first, in my drawing book, thats how i m gonna make everything now, let me know how this building looks like, is it is proportion or not, the bridge is 2km long, so accordingly the tower is about .5 km tall

*img344.imageshack.us/img344/3580/fullbeta1presentation0ma.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 12, 2005)

i just modeled a simple traffic light, which i think might not appeal to the overall scape, so i may acrap it later, but as a traffic light it is quite effective & simple, i have made it such that, it will be hanging in the air, by magnetic repultion, have a look, i have also included an animation of how i intend to use the spheres. In case u guys can give me some ideas for traffic lights of the future, let me know

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/4449/trafficlight6ez.th.jpg
Model

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/424/traficlightbeta17zj.th.jpg
Rendered

for the video, quicktime 7 is required. Download


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2005)

this is a huge update, took me 2 days, to model, well, infact 5 hrs if calculated

I made the city residential area buildings, this is some really hig poly mode, & eat a lot of graphics card RAM in viewport, anyway, this is now final, with a few modification here & there, 5 such building in an arc shape will hold the whole population of the city, about 10 lakh people this is huge,

I will render a new full city scene tomorrow with proper ratio, as i got to do other works today,  next up is a hospital building, which I will draw tonight. 

The idea of traffic light is now scrapped, for now. Take a look & tell me how is the modeling, rendered at draft quality with light tracer & 300 light samples, Default scnaline renderer, one skylight with 1.5 multiplier

*img506.imageshack.us/img506/7152/residentialbuilding7bn.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2005)

just made the power station, this is compleately my imagination, it's a nuclear power station, now i have never seen such plant in my life, neither i know how it works, so i just made a plant, it might look like a rocket :d, but it's not, i will modify the support pillers if required, they are only extruded splines, let me know how the model is & where should i modify it

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4656/powerstation9yh.th.jpg

the top hydra is a light, which will blink during night time so that passing aeroplanes can see it

also given is a full city view, just to show everything, the layout is not this for the final city

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8017/full4ki.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks cool. But make the body of the power station more "interesting". And the "control tower" building looks too simple (reminds me of mayan pyramids  ). Add more curves, perhaps.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 16, 2005)

i m gonna change the power plant a little, insted of those splines I will add cylinders, even that will ook, "Solid"

i made 4 models this week, now no more modeling for the weekends


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2005)

for some reason, & some of my institute rivals coming here & copying my ideas, i m removing all the renders shown here, & also heavily changing the models shown to something really high poly & magnificant, but i won't be posting anything here now. Until it's done, it's a secret


----------



## siriusb (Jan 14, 2006)

What happened to your city gx?

Here's my computer cabinet Zebronics Elegance. I haven't finished modelling it yet. Those edges sticking out above the dvd writer arent there in design mode and is driving me crazy. So I am going to model from scratch, again. Before that, I thought of showing a render.
*img362.imageshack.us/img362/1715/zebronicselegancetest2mt.jpg
And this is the same room, as always, in a 'different light':
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/2046/newmodernbedroom3ly.jpg


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 15, 2006)

wow... Nikhil, SiriusB and Saurav...

U guys totally rock. I know these words are not enough appreciation, but I cant say anything more...

U guys have a cool future...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2006)

My city is going fine, 40% done, i m now making the road plan for it, well, infact it's hovercraft roads, so kind of different

i cannot show the stuff here, but i can mail u, as some of the institute rivals visit this site, & i don't want them to see & copy my stuff

although this is something they can never make, i just made this fountain, for the city, on the crossways, & inside a shopping mall, this is still under construction, the material & lights are only temp, i haven't added & PF Source in it yet, which i m still making, as once one fountain is made it's easy to make copies

anyway here is a preview, the grass is all green, which i have rectified now, it now has some brown dry grass too, also it looks better because of the lights, in this preview there is only one Omni

Edit: See below

But your Cabinet is marvelous man, give me a copy of the plastic material u r gonna use, & better , if u make a whole computer insted, & since u r making a computer also make a table, & since u r making table, also make a room


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2006)

the fountain layout, maps & lights are finalised. Lights will change once this is added in the city scenes, so that is just a preview, let me know how the grass concrete etc. Grass is made using HairFX

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/3630/back3mt.th.jpg

the animation is yet to come, i have to render 100 rames, & then the compositing will be done using After Effect, which has just started alongside 3D Max


----------



## siriusb (Jan 15, 2006)

The grass is adorable. Got to learn hairfx.
For my cabinet, I searched for metallic paint but couldnt find any tutorial for making one. Right now I am just using a standard mat with a grey color. It just looks better because of skylight and fg.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2006)

i got a plastic material, also a car paint like metal paint & a few other mental ray metal shaders, want it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2006)

well, it takes a lot of time to render, 48 mins to be exect, anyway, i have skipped the naimation for now, will make it later when i make it with PF Source

here is the final layout, material of the scene are final,just that the lightning will change

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5191/fountain7me.th.jpg


----------



## cycleinmars (Jan 21, 2006)

*animation*

hey guys 
i am cycleinmars
i am an amature animator who has a lot of creativity can anyone tell me whewre can i get the best free or shareware softwre for my animation 
and how can i upload my files on the net so that everyone can veiw it

i have created more than 100 designs and animated a feww 

where can i find good tutorials and other tools related to my animated carrer


i work in 3ds max r7


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome to 3d animation, pal

U can search on google, for 3D tutorials, also visit many such sites, like evermotion.org, 3dkingdom.org, 3dtotal.com & many more, whose link u will find there

for image hosting, u can use imageshack.us, also for video, U can simply use rapidshare.de or megaupload.com

kindly tell us your system specs, prefered renderer, area of experties, & a few renders of yours


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2006)

i m recreating the room sceen, this time with better & realistic materials, using Mental ray DGS materials, tell me, which color combo, & which floor looks best

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/8126/beta16qw.th.jpg

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/934/full37lz.th.jpg

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/4227/full16du.th.jpg


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 25, 2006)

wow cool work GX


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2006)

i asked a few people & they said, that the green one looks better, as the blue one looks kind of dull, so i m sticking to green walls


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2006)

lot work compleated....they look good enough for now...but not photo realistic

I switched to vray... the setup of lightning is easier then mental ray but materials are hard to make. I miss the DGS & Lume shaders

here are the updated render...they are not compleate though

My Room Render, need to change the bedsheet

*img130.imageshack.us/img130/7615/finalconversion2gv.th.jpg

My Room Model

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/3381/model4qd.th.jpg

Living Room Model

*img93.imageshack.us/img93/3748/model6vs.th.jpg

Living Room render, I need to work on the wood

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/5414/final28wp.th.jpg

Computer tabel , just started on the lights

*img129.imageshack.us/img129/8386/render5sq.th.jpg

My Airtel Modem

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/166/render120jo.th.jpg

MY CPU

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/2440/render27sc.th.jpg

CPU, Model

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/5792/render15ex.th.jpg

CPU & Modem were made in rhino3D, using Power solids & PowerNURBS


----------



## siriusb (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey gx,
The renders are awesome. Keep it up man. How did you do the keyboard? I wanted to model it but am a bit lazy to model it.
I learnt basics of vray but am yet to try it out because I have to learn the new materials.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2006)

keyboard is made using splines & simply boxes for the buttons, since i find it very easy to work in splines. I tried Rhino3D & it's quite good, although not compleate i have to convert to IGES & 3D Max mesh anyway

anyway, i m adding new things & details to the scene, since my computer table is quite clean, i don't have CDs or books everywhere...i even posted on cgtantra forum & they said , add some uneenness, which i m trying to add

there are no wires yet, it will be added in the end. I modeled the TV Remote in Rhino

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2987/model6rm.th.jpg

here is the old render of room, light setup is now evening or night, like what i have right now, no sunlight or skylight, only using photometric light. I used a tube (cylinder with vraylight material) to give the light

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/8610/bulbtest7yj.th.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesom dude. how much time did you take to make the whole thing from scratch??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2006)

the computer table, umm, 7 months   

well, i modeled it previously, but then started reading materials & lightning, so i was using my old models, but now , i m finalising it so restarted the modeling. The old models were made long back, when i just started reading 3d max, & i was preety bad at it, at that time. Insted of chamfer i used to give 2 iterations of meshsmooth   & all models used to be highest poly, since i had more RAM

as i m finilasing it these days, I m remaking the models wherever required, like that keyboard is made of 16000 polys, but for this scene i remodled it, in just 2000 polys


----------



## rarudhran (Apr 8, 2006)

IT IS A COOL ONE. THERE WAS AN ANOUNCEMENT IN THIS MONTH DIGIT ABOUT FREE 3DS MAX. CAN YOU GUIDE ME ABOUT THAT.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry for bumping the thread now ... But i've just started practicing in 3ds max ... and learned most of it's basics... but first I wanted to make my renders look realistic so I have put more efforts in rendering than modelling ... so here is an example of a render I made ...

It's done in 3dStudio Max 7 with Vray 1.5 it took 461 seconds on my two PC render farm ... One is a 2.8 Ghz P4 ( I disabled the HT in it ) and the other is a AMD Athlon 64 2800+

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1957/outputip7.th.jpg


Hope u guys like it ... I wanna make some indoor renders too before I start to concentrate on modelling.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 14, 2006)

Thats fantastic!! And the modelling is perfect.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 14, 2006)

hehe ... actually the teapot is a predefined shape in 3d studio .... what I did in this scene was manage all the lighting , textures and materials ... and ofcource rendering parameters ....


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 7, 2007)

look  what i dug up...
i never knew , there was a 3d post going on here....*www.dslr-forum.de/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a good thread.I will soon contribute to it.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 17, 2007)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> wow nikhil its clear
> 
> u got a lot of balls



He he he... i can see that too  *"three balls to be precise"*


----------

